# The OFFICIAL 2007-08 NBA Thread



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Its time... The season kicks off Tuesday Night with a nice little ring ceremony planned for last years NBA Champions against the Oden-less Blazers... Should be a good ol time! Lets get this thread pinned and lets all prepare for another year of the Spurs... They have not much left to prove but winning one this year will put themselves and Timmy among the ALL-TIME greats- The ONLY argument that can be made is they havent won back to back titles, until this year happens- "The drive for 5"...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah...i have 3 names are the reason for a san antonio loss this year...

#1 paul pierce
#2 kevin Garnett
#3 ray allen

and the way boston sports are going right now...it definately wouldnt be a shock. lol.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Im glad you posted rider... unlike the NFL, I have the upper hand over anyone in here on the NBA--- I love what the celts did(watchd them a bit last night) and I would LOVE to see timmy and kg go at it in the finals--- So lets hope that happens... Unfortunetly for the celtics the Spurs can name more than 3 players:
1. TIMMY (4 rings)
2. TP (3)
3. Manu (3)
4. Horry (6!)
5. Bowen(3)
6. Barry (2)
7. Finley (1)
8. Elson/Oberto (1)
9. BONNER! (1)... Then the new aquisition of Ime Udoka from Portland- The newest Bruce Bowen(but more talented)

... so yeah your 3 looks nice, but its gonna take more than that to beat SA-


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

well, fortunately for the celt's, its not all about naming players...but about putting balls in the net...which they're doing quite well pre-season.

i agree, spurs are too nasty, but i can dream of the ultimate upset. and still, the celtics are the only true sports dynasty in history...

and even still, we're deep at center with kendrick perkins and glen davis, and scalabrenie(sp?) aint too bad either behind paul pierce...our real weakness is our point guards, and that garnet is our only TRUE power forward...a case can be made for glen davis, but he's yet to prove much of anything...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> *well, fortunately for the celt's, its not all about naming players...but about putting balls in the net*...which they're doing quite well pre-season.
> 
> i agree, spurs are too nasty, but i can dream of the ultimate upset. and still, *the celtics are the only true sports dynasty in history*...
> 
> and even still, *we're deep at center with kendrick perkins and glen davis, and scalabrenie(sp?)* aint too bad either behind paul pierce...our real weakness is our point guards, and that garnet is our only TRUE power forward...a case can be made for glen davis, but he's yet to prove much of anything...


1-ok, but my point was how can 3 players beat 9-10?

2-that is your opinion, im not claiming the Spurs are a dynasty but what is the true definition? Is there a true definition?

3- Those mentioned names are NOT depth at center... were you joking?

If I had to pick a matchup I would love to see Bos vs SA... My logic says however it will be either Det or Chi-


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> 9. BONNER! (1)... Then the new aquisition of Ime Udoka from Portland- The newest Bruce Bowen(but more talented)


Is that Matt "The Red Rocket" Bonner? If it is, you're lucky...he was one of my favourite Raptors.

I think the Raps will improve this year..that's all I can ask for.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

you just said kendrick perkins, who sucks, and glen davis, a rookie, are depth at center!??? LOL.

Celts are going to be pretty decent this year but i dont see a championship. Unfortunately i dont see a team making the correct moves to beat what the spurs have this year, and wouldnt be surprised to see the repeat.

Unfortunately it looks like y cavs went down the crapper, without Varejao we dont have the 6th man off the bench, and Pavlovic was a good role player. Really hope we get them back before the season opener! But anyway if varejao wants 9 million a year thats reported he wants i say let him go, hes not worth near a max deal!

Unless Lebron is an absolute FREAK this year (which he absolutely could be, if any of you saw his performance on team USA this year) i dont see us doin well







It looks like Lebron finally got a jumpshot down though, averaging nearly 60 percent on Team USA! If he gets his jumpshot hes unguardable


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

never mind


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> i agree, spurs are too nasty, but i can dream of the ultimate upset. and still, the celtics are the only true sports dynasty in history...


UNC Women's Soccer, UCLA Men's Basketball, USA Men's Basketball, USSR Hockey...


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

LOL the only sports dynasty. Ya right.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

this is the year of revenge....the suns are going to exact revenge and take the spurs out of the playoffs.. hopefully stern can get his f'n referees to act right and quit throwing games... The suns, spurs, and mavericks are the only team that will win the championship this year. the east still doesnt have a good contenter that can handle the big three in the west.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> LOL the only sports dynasty. Ya right.





> In 1959, with Cousy at point guard, Russell at center and Heinsohn up front, the Celtics won the NBA Championship after sweeping the Minneapolis Lakers. Still coached by Auerbach, the Celtics won seven more consecutive championships, bringing their streak to eight in a row. During that timespan, the Celtics met the Lakers in the Finals six times, starting an intense and often bitter rivalry. The Celtics would eventually meet the Lakers a total of 10 times in the NBA Finals. After the 1966 championship, Auerbach retired as coach and Russell took over as player-coach. Auerbach would remain the General Manager, a position he would hold well into the 1980s. However, that year the Celtics' string of NBA titles was broken as they lost to the Philadelphia 76ers in the Eastern Conference Finals. The aging team managed two more championships in 1968 and 1969, defeating the Lakers each time in the NBA Finals. Russell retired after the 1969 season, effectively ending a dominant Celtics dynasty that had garnered 11 NBA titles in 13 seasons. The streak of 8 consecutive NBA championships is the longest streak of consecutive championships in U.S. professional sports history. Other important players during this era included Sam Jones, John Havlicek, Frank Ramsey, and Satch Sanders.


11 titles in 13 years 8 in a row...i love how you say sh*t and then have absolutely nothing to back it up...

anyway, kendrick perkins will prove to you that he is worthy, and glen davis will be nasty, he's huge. celtics have a nack for getting good rookies. delonte west, al jefferson...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually, your statement is so far off base that it's not even funny. There are other sports besides basketball. There are even other basketball leagues. I've listed four other sports dynasties above if you want to read the rest of the thread.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Actually, your statement is so far off base that it's not even funny. There are other sports besides basketball. There are even other basketball leagues. I've listed four other sports dynasties above if you want to read the rest of the thread.


oh sh*t...you got me...how about this...

the only dynasty in MAJOR PROFESSIONAL SPORTS that anyone even gives a sh*t about...

and i'll give you UCLA, they were pretty nasty...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The Bulls? They won six in eight years during the free agency era.
I also see three Yankees dynastic cycles, the Browns and Packers, the 1950s Minneapolis Lakers, and a few Canadiens runs.

http://www.celticstats.com/misc/firstround.html


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I hope grant hill stays fit and does good things for the suns

After 3 years of playoff bad luck they are due some good!


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

you can thank robert horry and a shoulder check to the 2-time mvp for that last title...phoenix should've had them in 7


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

MLK said:


> you can thank robert horry and a shoulder check to the 2-time mvp for that last title...phoenix should've had them in 7


Should of....but didnt

Thats why im hoping they are on the end of some good fortune this season, they deserve it


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> you can thank robert horry and a shoulder check to the 2-time mvp for that last title...phoenix should've had them in 7


Should of....but didnt

Thats why im hoping they are on the end of some good fortune this season, they deserve it
[/quote]

the only problem I can see happening( barring a injury to a big name) is Marion bitching that he is tired of always being in trade rumors and now he wants to be traded.. I hope he doesnt play like a person that wants to be traded.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Hopefully we'll get another Spurs/Mavericks playoff series this year. Cavs will be lucky to go 500. And we all have a reason to hate the Bulls this year since the acquisition of this guy:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Is this the year Barkley finally gets a ring ? Hopefully, KJ can stay healthy and Dan Majerle finds his jumpshot again


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Pho should have NEVER traded kurt thomas away--- He was the only guy that stood a chance of gaurding timmy--- amare doesnt have a chance against him--- and grant hill will be good for about 20 games... most overrated pickup of the season so far--- I dont see why pho needed another hill type player? unless theyre planning a trade?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Is this the year Barkley finally gets a ring ? Hopefully, KJ can stay healthy and Dan Majerle finds his jumpshot again


With Malone coming to the Sixers, DR J may finally have a shot at the title, but a healthy Lakers team might still be too much for the East Coast champions; and never count the Celtics out with Bird and DJ. Don Nelson also believes his Bucks are as good as anybody.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

http://www.daytondailynews.com/s/content/o...103007cook.html

*Former Dunbar standout survives cuts; Miami ready to tip off season Thursday*



> Daequan Cook is officially an NBA player.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's 2 from Ohio State's 2006 Freshman class playing in the NBA; Olden would have made 3.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Miami will NOT make the post season this year... you heard it here-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Actually in the East I think anyone has a chance; it's the junior circuit. Miami's too old though, but I'm just glad the rookie from OSU made the team.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Go Boston Celtics


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Suns looked good tonight.. once they got settled into the game they executed well and took care of business. the sonics dont look like a bad team this year. they got some young talent that may be really good in a few years. a few turnovers in the first half and good play by the sonics keep the game close. the fourth quarter the suns showed their experience and closed the door. clutch shooting and great D in the fourth to force crucial posessions into turnovers.








Looking good so far


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hitler I watched that game.... Please dont mention Phoenix and "great D" in the same sentence--- Theyre O looked great as usual but the D on both sides was some of the worst Ive seen... it wasnt your D that prevailed in the fourth, it was the fact that you were playing a far less talented team and they simply got winded--- Thats the reason the shots stopped falling... aside from the fact that their best player(by far) is a rookie and their second best player is chris wilcox.... yeah, theyre not very good- Good win for pho tho, it was nice to see a healthy grant hill look like his old days---


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Seattle's just a young team - two rookies getting lots of minutes and a bunch of other young guys. They just need to learn how to play defense, which should happen with their new coach. They could be much better some day. I bet they'd beat the sh*t out of the Cavs.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I dont know man.... yes, they need more experience but they also need a couple more players... durant is a rare talent for sure but they have major holes on that team ontop of the fact that they are gonna be leaving town soon and the western teams are making improvements every year---- what the hell happened to wally sz? he runs around out there like he has a refridgerator strapped to his back-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Durant and Greene are the best 1-2 draft in the league. They have a coach who mentored under Popavich. Wilcox is a quality player. They have a talented young point guard as well. They're problem is defense and turnovers - typical for younger teams. That's how you start a great team - with three core players, and then you just have to develop and make a few moves - unlike the Cavs, who tried to build a team around 1 superstar, and now they look horrible. It takes time to be as good as SA or Dallas, or as good as Phoenix on offense.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Right, they need time... but while they are taking their time the rest of the league... particularily the West will be getting better also-- they still need a couple more players- Collison is not gonna cut it at center--- they will be in the lottery again next year--- That kid durant is something else tho, he makes the game look so easy-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Seattle was lucky they didn't get stuck with Olden - what a bust! I look also for Cory Brewer to have a good rookie season with Minnesota, even though they're not going anywhere. Minnesota liked enough of what they saw in him in the preseason to start him at SF. There better be a Dallas/SA playoff this year.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

WOAH, easy with callin Oden a bust--- How can someone be a bust that hasnt even played--- Its not gonna hurt him to sit for a year and watch the game... considiring he is only 19(despite how old he looks)...and Portland has got some talent on that team... id say they are 3 years out-

the team that scares me the most in the west is Houstan, if they can stay healthy-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> the team that scares me the most in the west is Houstan, if they can stay healthy-


With Van Gundy gone that's probably true. Dallas is now designed to beat Golden State, but I don't know how that will match them up against SA.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Boston tonight will show gilbert arenas that he should never talk about them like that


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Boston looked great

KG is the man


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Boston will be fun to watch...

SA looks awesome- they are playing with a purpose this year... usually they start very lethargic and turn it up for the second half of the season, not this year--- Im seeing a look in their eyes that ive never seen- they know this is the year they have to repeat and barring injuries... its gonna happen--- "The drive for 5"


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

coutl said:


> Boston looked great
> 
> KG is the man


Frontrunner.

How about that Phoenix defense last night. And even though Miami is 0-2, Pat Riley demonstrated that rookies get better by seeing playing time - Daequan Cook - OSU - 7-12 with 17 points in his first NBA start.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

that phoenix game was real interesting!! i think kobe should quit being a whiny little bitch and play with the talent he has there--- LA wouldnt be bad at all if he shared the ball like that everynight but for some reason he cant do that consistenitely?? but pho was pretty pathetic-- Ive never seen a coach be such a little bitch like d'antoni-- He gives phil sh*t for calling a timeout- cmon man, get a grip.... anyone else see this?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

^ Andrew Bynum did sweet


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> that phoenix game was real interesting!! i think kobe should quit being a whiny little bitch and play with the talent he has there--- LA wouldnt be bad at all if he shared the ball like that everynight but for some reason he cant do that consistenitely?? but pho was pretty pathetic-- Ive never seen a coach be such a little bitch like d'antoni-- He gives phil sh*t for calling a timeout- cmon man, get a grip.... anyone else see this?


Last year the same thing happened, where Kobe coming off an injury was forced to share the ball more, and they even beat SA in SA one game and were playing great, and then the bottom fell out. I agree that with the young core of players Kobe could just stay put, but then again, what did the high budget LA organization do to improve this year - anything?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> LA wouldnt be bad at all if he shared the ball like that everynight but for some reason he cant do that consistenitely??


Honestly, it's partially ego and partially the fact that he's had to take the load on by himself on many nights with the young supporting cast they've had recently. I think they've finally got a fairly mature team with the ability to help Kobe win games at this point. I think I'd still do a box-and-one or similar D on Kobe to see where his mind's at and if the supporting cast is ready to take over on a given night.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Raps vs Celtics tomorrow.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Maybe the Raptors can make a trey? I can't believe the Wizards went 0-for-16 from beyond the arc!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Raptors shot something like 61% from beyond the arc against the Nets (who are awful, by the way).

I think the Raps can take this one. If I wasnt so lazy and hungover I would make the trip to the ACC for the game.

Raptors +5.

Utah put up 133 last night, but maybe that has more to do with Sac's D then Utah's O.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I was sort of kidding...and it was not related to the Raps' ability...more toward the fact that the Wizards went 0-for-16 from beyond the arc against the Celtics the other night.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

raps came back but just couldnt get it done...go celtics!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Atlanta seems a lot better - just beat Phoenix. Bulls and Miami suck hard.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

damn miami is sucking, but isnt D-wade out or something? how 'bout those celtics baby!!! denver who??? western conference whaaaa????


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

The West will still remain superior--- SA, Dal, Pho, Hou are all better than the top seed in the east... no matter what happens in one regular season game-

Mia isnt gonna be much even with D-Wade back- Shaq looks awful-

The Celts will wear down with their lack of depth-


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lack of depth my ass dude...you see kendrick perkins block yesterday?! W00T!!! hey, here's a name to remember KoK... EDDIE HOUSE!!! bringing the noise baby. celtics are solid, good luck to the west.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Raptors can beat the Celtics. I think Houston is lookin the best so far.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Noah's playing.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

raptors need to D up...and so far, nobody can beat the celtics...

UNDEFEATED SEASON BABY!!! BTW, anyone see how they ran the score up on denver?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think they'd settle for single-digit losses...undefeated is far less likely in the NBA as it is in the NFL.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

112-101...celtics are looking good, ray allen getting 26 points and 9 boards...w00t! eat that NJ.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

82-0.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

damn str8


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Jersey sucks. Carter is a born loser.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, and jason kidd is an overrated wife beater...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hey so...who's the first team that's gonna beat the celtics?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> hey so...who's the first team that's gonna beat the celtics?


At Utah on December 29.

No seriously, probably the team you least expect.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

rider doesnt much much nba ball..... i dont think- celts will lose soon- Their playing with ALOT of excitement, and I cant blame them... the minute all that excitment slips up somebody will get them--- its an 82 game season... not 16--- I still would pick det over bos in a 7 game series--- Health issues aside it will be SA vs Det again-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> rider doesnt much much nba ball..... i dont think- celts will lose soon- Their playing with ALOT of excitement, and I cant blame them... the minute all that excitment slips up somebody will get them--- its an 82 game season... not 16--- I still would pick det over bos in a 7 game series--- Health issues aside it will be SA vs Det again-


Detroit doesn't impress me. As bad as Cleveland is, I still think they could beat them, because you have to be West Coast to dominate slow physical teams like the Cavs. Detroit is still too slow, and Rasheed Wallace is still a cancer out there in close games with his lack of discipline and technicals and overall attitude. Besides Boston, the East still doesn't impress me. It's a free for all. The best teams are still SA, Phoenix, Houston, Utah, and Dallas(as long as they don't play Golden State), and now Boston.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i dont know much about NBA...but i dont give a sh*t, celtics are unbeaten, so i really dont care. haha. SA celts NBA finals, celts in 6.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sa would own bos my friend... Timmy>KG... BB can gaurd anyone(including Pierce) and Manu gives Ray Ray fits--- Whos left to worry about on Boston? Rhondo? Lol... Id love to see him TRY to gaurd Tony--- Go jerk off in the NFL thread dude-


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Tony Parker is probably one of the top 5 players I would want on my Raptors if I could pick anyone in the league. The guy has it all.

Speaking of which, here are the top 5 I would take:

Lebron
Timmy
KG 
Tmac
Parker


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Sa would own bos my friend... Timmy>KG... BB can gaurd anyone(including Pierce) and Manu gives Ray Ray fits--- Whos left to worry about on Boston? Rhondo? Lol... Id love to see him TRY to gaurd Tony--- Go jerk off in the NFL thread dude-


dude, not to be an ass, but what makes you confident in predictions? yours have sucked balls so far this year. SA would own boston? we'll have to see about that...but dont act so confident, according to you and your dumbass sources, your bears should be the next dynasty in football...i know a lot about the NBA, im just not into it as much as i am football...but anyway, go boston!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

this is the NBA thread genius... not the NFL- Dont compare the Bears to the Spurs? Why am I so confident you ask? Well, I sat here last year and spewed the same predictions while taking sh*t for it each and every week... we all saw how that turned out- This year wont be any different...why would it? The most successful team in PRO SPORTS over the last decade has been SA, not the Patriots- cry me a river-


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> i dont know much about NBA...but i dont give a sh*t, celtics are unbeaten, so i really dont care. haha. SA celts NBA finals, celts in 6.


Thats a good one... celtics have no chance of beating the spurs. sure they are playing good ball right now but lets see how they hold together when they hit a slump, which they will. celtics in 6.. hah i needed a good laugh.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone playing NBA 2k8? or Live for that matter?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

most of us have a life KoK...

hey BTW, celtics are undefeated, how 'bout them spurs? feb 10th, i got my tickets...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

"Most of us have a life KOK"... LOL- yeah your life must be so great that you spend each and every morning on here...? I wish I was you... youve got it all goin for you ridermon!!!

Back to basketball- do you really think you can rub it in my face that the Celtics are undefeated through less than 10 games when my team has 1 loss and 4 rings to boot? cmon man, please stop wasting your time... and mine-


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude...how many players on the celtics this year were here last year?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I couldnt answer that question--- Why would ANYONE watch the Celtics prior to this year? Im not surere where you are going with this...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

its a different team...that's the point. you dismiss them because it's the celtics...the spurs have been phenominal the past few years, but they're not the juggranaut you portray them to be...they're a great NBA team. tell h ome why the celtics couldnt compete with them? we've got KG, paul pierce, ray allen, they all compliment eacther, paul pierce has had a turbulant career up here, and he's way better than he's been because he's got a way better cast. watch out for the celtics. that's all im saying.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the celts could compete with them... and id LOVE to see it--- unfortunetly for the green competing is all theyd be able to do--- ive asked you on page 1 and ill ask you again... how do 3 players compete against 9-10? and SA is the team I think they are.. they are quite possibly the most underrated/underapreciated team in the history of sports....they are a d fisher shot with .4 left and a manu foul on nowitski with 20 secs left from going for their 6th title in a row right now... youve already admitted that you "dont know much about the nba" so why dont you just stop? your celts will have a fun and exciting year-- I still dont think they get by Detroit-


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i pay attention to it, i know enough to know that i know more than most people at a bar know (haha, say that five times fast.).

why dont i just stop? why dont YOU just stop? all im doing is speculating, you're excellent at cultivating theories of why "your" team is the best in the business, underrated...whatever it may be...why can't i back up why i think my team would give the spurs a GOOD run...? i know its only five games into the season for the celts, and what, 8 for most other teams, but we've been playing damn good ball so far, you can't discount that, and you can't speculate that SA would just mow down anyone in their path...celtics are playing really good D right now, maybe you havent noticed?

and once again, its not just the "big 3" as they're known here in boston, we've got a good supporting cast, enough for a championship run IMO. kendrick perkins is underrated, so is house. keep watching, i know i'll be...this is the first time in about what, 4-5 years i've actually been excited about watching the celtics.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

SA Spurs > Planet Earth? lol... ok, Ill let it be for awhile... its gonna be a long season if I keep this up-


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

celtics only remaining unbeaten team in the league. w00t.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

They sure are playing well-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

7 down 75 to go.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, how about that D-FENSE! is anybody playing better ball right now?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

It's a long season, but it definitely helps the Celtics being in the East. Looks like their greatest challenge will come from Orlando. Detroit is too slow and old - they'll wear out in a 7 game series.

But tonight is Spurs/Mavericks - can't wait.

And New Orleans is playing well with Chris Paul at point guard. Those are some solid numbers - 18 points/10 assists pg.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

orlando will be interesting, other than that, haha, the next 7 games are a cake walk...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

I think the Raps could have drafted Paul over Bargnani







They were the same draft year, no?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> I think the Raps could have drafted Paul over Bargnani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know. I believe Paul was drafted in 2005. He's gotten better every year.

Oh my, you mean there's another team that can take it to the Spurs - as long as they don't play Golden State. Mavericks looked much better with Josh Howard in the lineup. It'll never be easy coming out of the West.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mavs Spurs game didnt mean dick,,, and you could see it on all the players faces- things will be much different in May---- they shouldnt play these rivals until the second half of the season


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Mavs Spurs game didnt mean dick,,, and you could see it on all the players faces- things will be much different in May---- they shouldnt play these rivals until the second half of the season


But if they won you would be telling everyone that that game was he defining moment of the season and they are unstoppable blah blah blah

Be obvective!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Mavs Spurs game didnt mean dick,,, and you could see it on all the players faces- things will be much different in May---- they shouldnt play these rivals until the second half of the season


But if they won you would be telling everyone that that game was he defining moment of the season and they are unstoppable blah blah blah

Be obvective!
[/quote]

Word.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

NO! Ive seen way to many early season matchups between these two teams to do something like that---That game felt like a preaseason game imo---- It really means nothing- these two teams know each other pretty well... and I dont think you would want to be playing your best ball in November--- and then they go and play HOU last night- Now theyve played them twice already in 10 games!!!!! WHY?



Devon Amazon said:


> Mavs Spurs game didnt mean dick,,, and you could see it on all the players faces- things will be much different in May---- they shouldnt play these rivals until the second half of the season


But if they won you would be telling everyone that that game was he *defining moment of the season *and they are unstoppable blah blah blah

Be obvective!
[/quote]

lol defining moment of the season... ive been watching for 18 years now-- the defining moment of the season is when they hoist the trophy-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Guess who lost? I guess Orlando's for real.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no doubt...that was one hell of a game though, did you watch? so we get 3 technicals and go to the line, and dont hit a damn one of em! haha...it's comforting to know that we only lost by two though, and it came down to a buzzer beater that just didnt sink. oh well, orlando and boston are your eastern teams to beat it looks like.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

The Knicks are worthless pieces of crap... thank god I dont watch basketball.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> no doubt...that was one hell of a game though, did you watch? so we get 3 technicals and go to the line, and dont hit a damn one of em! haha...it's comforting to know that we only lost by two though, and it came down to a buzzer beater that just didnt sink. oh well, *orlando and boston are your eastern teams to beat it looks like.*


no... Orlando the team to beat in the east??? --- maybe more like the up and coming team in the east--- Det would beat Orl in a 7 game series no question-- det/bos would be a great east final- id give it to det, because they have a TEAM--


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> no doubt...that was one hell of a game though, did you watch? so we get 3 technicals and go to the line, and dont hit a damn one of em! haha...it's comforting to know that we only lost by two though, and it came down to a buzzer beater that just didnt sink. oh well, *orlando and boston are your eastern teams to beat it looks like.*


no... Orlando the team to beat in the east??? --- maybe more like the up and coming team in the east--- Det would beat Orl in a 7 game series no question-- det/bos would be a great east final- id give it to det, because they have a TEAM--
[/quote]

Detroit can't even beat Cleveland - the brick layers - in a 7 game series. Too Old, too slow, too undisciplined. Have you seen their West Coast swing results


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> no doubt...that was one hell of a game though, did you watch? so we get 3 technicals and go to the line, and dont hit a damn one of em! haha...it's comforting to know that we only lost by two though, and it came down to a buzzer beater that just didnt sink. oh well, *orlando and boston are your eastern teams to beat it looks like.*


no... Orlando the team to beat in the east??? --- maybe more like the up and coming team in the east--- Det would beat Orl in a 7 game series no question-- det/bos would be a great east final- id give it to det, because they have a TEAM--
[/quote]

do you watch basketball? sometimes you say some really stupid sh*t...why dont you check the stats of the celtics TEAM over their past 9 games...just for shits and giggles. you gotta get over the hype and start looking sh*t up yourself, you can't rely on espn and SI for ALL of your information, like you obviously do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL r1der, is it your secret goal to have everyone on the siite despise you for being a loud mouth? I enjoy these sport threads because it's always you saying something cocky then 10 people whippin tomatoes at your nuts (?) for a while after.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> LOL r1der, is it your secret goal to have everyone on the siite despise you for being a loud mouth? I enjoy these sport threads because it's always you saying something cocky then 10 people whippin tomatoes at your nuts (?) for a while after.


dannyboy, come on, are you just trying to be emo now and not agree with me here? he took a shot at the celtics who he writes off as having no chance against detroit or SA, when in fact they've been playing better than either detroit OR SA, then he goes and tries to make a case that detroit is still the team to beat in the east, when in-fact there is no logical reason to think that given what has thus-far transpired. i'd think you'd be more observant of the awfully wrong predictions KoK has made about every sport so far in 07. haha. i can't wait until the next one! KoK, if i was you, i'd probably stay out of the casino.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fargo said:


> no doubt...that was one hell of a game though, did you watch? so we get 3 technicals and go to the line, and dont hit a damn one of em! haha...it's comforting to know that we only lost by two though, and it came down to a buzzer beater that just didnt sink. oh well, *orlando and boston are your eastern teams to beat it looks like.*


no... Orlando the team to beat in the east??? --- maybe more like the up and coming team in the east--- Det would beat Orl in a 7 game series no question-- det/bos would be a great east final- id give it to det, because they have a TEAM--
[/quote]

Detroit can't even beat Cleveland - the brick layers - in a 7 game series. Too Old, too slow, too undisciplined. Have you seen their West Coast swing results
[/quote]

im pretty sure if Lebron doesnt go off and score his teams final 28 points... det is playing the Spurs last year... lets see him in the position to do that again---

Rider- your posts are unreadable dude... so you think the Celtics are the sh*t now because what... through 9 games they look pretty good? its an 82 game season fatboy... I watch alot of nba ball.. I know what to expect.... I have an idea of how things unfold--- You ask me if I "watch basketball" but your the one claiming 2 teams that werent even in the post season last year are all of a sudden "the team to beat"... lol- thats not how it works--- Det is off to a typical start- they know its an 82 game season--- I dont think its necessary to bring up their stats through less than 1 month of play... this isnt the time of year when you want to be playing your best ball--- det has been there every year(atleast east finals) over the last 5 or so- this year wont be any different-


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> no doubt...that was one hell of a game though, did you watch? so we get 3 technicals and go to the line, and dont hit a damn one of em! haha...it's comforting to know that we only lost by two though, and it came down to a buzzer beater that just didnt sink. oh well, *orlando and boston are your eastern teams to beat it looks like.*


no... Orlando the team to beat in the east??? --- maybe more like the up and coming team in the east--- Det would beat Orl in a 7 game series no question-- det/bos would be a great east final- id give it to det, because they have a TEAM--
[/quote]

Detroit can't even beat Cleveland - the brick layers - in a 7 game series. Too Old, too slow, too undisciplined. Have you seen their West Coast swing results
[/quote]

im pretty sure if Lebron doesnt go off and score his teams final 28 points... det is playing the Spurs last year... lets see him in the position to do that again---

Rider- your posts are unreadable dude... so you think the Celtics are the sh*t now because what... through 9 games they look pretty good? its an 82 game season fatboy... I watch alot of nba ball.. I know what to expect.... I have an idea of how things unfold--- You ask me if I "watch basketball" but your the one claiming 2 teams that werent even in the post season last year are all of a sudden "the team to beat"... lol- thats not how it works--- Det is off to a typical start- they know its an 82 game season--- I dont think its necessary to bring up their stats through less than 1 month of play... this isnt the time of year when you want to be playing your best ball--- det has been there every year(atleast east finals) over the last 5 or so- this year wont be any different-
[/quote]

no, there are new contenders, the celtics are a DIFFERENT team...they're not the celtics everyone is used to...and they havent been playing their best ball, they had a scare against the HEAT...and yes, that is how it works, simply because the celtics ARE better than detroit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

KG is a beast!

Here are some rankings:

ESPN

FOX

Sportsline

NBA.com

Consesus still seems to be out on the Celtics. They rank somewhere around 3rd overal on average it seems. Phoenix is the number 1, with the Mavs averaging around 2nd I would say. Close behind is S.A and Orlando.

Raptors are free falling left, right and center.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> im pretty sure if Lebron doesnt go off and score his teams final 28 points... det is playing the Spurs last year... lets see him in the position to do that again---


There's no one on Pistons who can cover Lebron, but there is on SA. Cleveland has been Detroit's nemisis the last 2 years - wearing them out for Miami in'06 and beating them flat out in '07. Detroit wears down by the conference finals, and they won't be able to keep up, but it's all a moot point since the exciting playoff series are always in the West.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Washington has won 5 in a row. I like that the coach has been giving Nick young playing time. He was one of the best college players last year. Some coaches sit rookies all year and they never develop. Young is gradually getting better.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Im not sold on Washington--- Arenas doesnt posses the leadership skills necessary to get the job done- and hes a ball hog-

What I want to know is why Dannyboy's Raps cant finish the Mavs after leading by 20+ points... 2 years in a row!!!? Cmon DB.. we need those Mavs to loose!! they are the enemy!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

My Raptors have been pathetic over the last few games. Im starting to wonder if we'll be back to our old habits...my faith lies in Sam Mitchell.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I cant stand Josh Howard... dont know what it is about him but I can take it... I was using profanity towards him in that game... I think I may have called him the "N Word"-


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont like him either, actually. I kinda want to throw a baseball bat at his teeth.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

howard is a beast.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i call him mr ed


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I cant stand Josh Howard... dont know what it is about him but I can take it... I was using profanity towards him in that game... I think I may have called him the "N Word"-


Howard's great though. I can't speak for his defense. Dallas can beat anyone but Golden State because of their lack of quickness against the run and gun. A series with Phoenix or San Antonio, however, goes at least 6.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

And in case anyone thinks Dallas got lucky last night, they win the back to back on the road in Houston, overcoming 17 point deficit. Devon Harris is becoming an unbelievable point guard.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

...11-2 now for the Spurs, best start in franchise history!...



Fargo said:


> I cant stand Josh Howard... dont know what it is about him but I can take it... I was using profanity towards him in that game... I think I may have called him the "N Word"-


Howard's great though. I can't speak for his defense. *Dallas can beat anyone but Golden State* because of their lack of quickness against the run and gun. A series with Phoenix or San Antonio, however, goes at least 6.
[/quote]

Dallas would and will own GS now that they dumped J Rich... big mistake by GS- they dont make the playoffs this year because of it-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Suns also 11-2


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I cant stand Josh Howard... dont know what it is about him but I can take it... I was using profanity towards him in that game... I think I may have called him the "N Word"-


Howard's great though. I can't speak for his defense. *Dallas can beat anyone but Golden State* because of their lack of quickness against the run and gun. A series with Phoenix or San Antonio, however, goes at least 6.
[/quote]

Dallas would and will own GS now that they dumped J Rich... big mistake by GS- they dont make the playoffs this year because of it-
[/quote]

That was pretty dumb. So they get a skinny college freshman in return; that had to be a Mullen money saving move.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

how bout them celtics?! hahaha.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

So far, Lebron is averaging 31.3ppg, 8.3 Rebounds, 8.1 assists. Those stats are sick. Now if he can double those stats tonight, maybe the Cavs will give the Celtics a game.

The Wizards won in Dallas. I have to laugh at how they play better without Areenus.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Spurs lost









So did the suns


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

How about them Celtics...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

can't win em all, but they didnt do too terrible considering the best player in the NBA scored 38pts...plus it was an OT loss...would've loved to see what the raps would've done...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

The Raps definitely wouldnt have went out and bought the league and still lost


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

38 points and 13 assists - damn, I think Lebron might take MVP this year. Imagine that, the lowly Cavs beating the Celtics, who didn't, I admit, play their best game, but credit the Cavs' defense and rebounding anyway.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Pistons figured out the secret against Lebron: injure him and win by 30 points.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

how be my boys in phx doin this year I can see stats but have only been able to watch one game. are they playing well


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^They STILL dont know how to spell D....


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Celtics look fantastic; very unselfish playing, and Posey and House have been instrumental to the team's success as well. They stay healthy and noone gets buy them in the East. No team is even close; Detroit wouldn't have the legs in a 7 gamer. Everyone loses to Lebron James once in a while - so what.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> how be my boys in phx doin this year I can see stats but have only been able to watch one game. are they playing well


No, playing poorly but still winning games


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Fargo said:


> Celtics look fantastic; very unselfish playing, and Posey and House have been instrumental to the team's success as well. They stay healthy and noone gets buy them in the East. No team is even close; Detroit wouldn't have the legs in a 7 gamer. Everyone loses to Lebron James once in a while - so what.


exactly, at least you realize how deep this team is...unlike KoK. dont forget about rajon rondo either, he's been playing NASTY, and he didnt do anything in their loss to CLE. IMO he's their biggest threat off the bench.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the celtics are not a deep team... you will see that yourself as the season wears on--- im not gonna waste my time arguing this anymore--- and rider... isnt rhondo their starting pg? AND hes their biggest threat off the bench?? lol- how does that work?>


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> the celtics are not a deep team... you will see that yourself as the season wears on--- im not gonna waste my time arguing this anymore--- and rider... isnt rhondo their starting pg? AND hes their biggest threat off the bench?? lol- how does that work?>


hey KoK...what evidence can you provide to convince anyone that the celtics are not a deep team? did you see us destroy the knicks? haha...i mean, they're the knicks, but i'd love to see SA put up numbers like that with defense to match...face it, the best team this year is in the east...the "year of the repeat" is a bunch of hoopla, you'll see...so far we're nastier than the spurs...so at what point are we going to tail off? hahaha....


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> the celtics are not a deep team... you will see that yourself as the season wears on--- im not gonna waste my time arguing this anymore--- and rider... isnt rhondo their starting pg? AND hes their biggest threat off the bench?? lol- how does that work?>


3 guys scoring 20pts or more a game is automatically deep, since it opens up the game more for the role players. Can you imagine if Lebron had two 20ppg socrers on his team? I come from a deep tradition of Boston hatred as a Sixers fan and even I have to admit when they're not only great but also fun to watch. How many times have you watched the Celtics this year? It's not just the big 3. They're playing good defense and most importantly functioning as a team, which is how championships are won. All we ever hear is how the East is inferior to the West, and now the East puts up a team that can compete with the West, and now we hear it's a long season. Remember the Wizards have 3 great scorers - almost identical stats to Boston's big 3 - but the can't function as a unit and that's why they lose to the good teams. They actually play better with Arenas injured.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

what did garnett score last night? 8pts? celtics won? 'nuff said about being deep...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

How many points did Lebron score in that game?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

haha, that's funny dannyboy, he scored 38 in their win against the celts, and yet, how many did they win by? hey, remind me who has the best record in the NBA? i can't remember for the life of me...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

How bout dem Spurs... takin care of the Mavs without Timmy!--- 11-0 at home-- Manu for 6th man


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

15-2??? how 'bout them celtics. haha. they'll win 70 this year at this pace...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

they still wont beat SA in the finals-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Boston is doing sweet to all u Haters out their


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Im not hating(if your reffering to me)... Id love to see a Bos Sa matchup, im just not sold on it happening- and even if it does they are not getting past the well- oiled machine that is the Spurs


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Im not hating(if your reffering to me)... Id love to see a Bos Sa matchup, im just not sold on it happening- and even if it does they are not getting past the well- oiled machine that is the Spurs


yeah...ok....


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

This season just shows how weak the NBA is, and has been for the last few years

The worst team in the league aquires a couple of all stars and suddenly becomes the best team in the league, And last seaon a team got to the finals on one players back!

It never used to be like that, when i was a kid there would have been the bulls, the knicks, the pistons and the celtics battling with the lakers, the blazers, the rockets the suns and the sonics for the NBA title

This season you can almost 100% guarantee that the NBA finals will be the celtics vs the Spurs, unless the suns or mavs catch a lucky break in the playoffs (which they wont)
Its barely worth watching


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

whaa whaa devon... cry me a river!! youre not a kid anymore, it is what it is--- with that being said Im sure youd be enjoying this season much more if you were confident in your team... which you are not--- Grant Hill slows you guys down by taking minutes away from Barbosa.... I was not big on that aqusition at all... altho im glad pho took him so he wouldnt come to SA--- their other big mistake was letting go of Kurt- he killed the Spurs last year in the playoffs> his replacement.. Brian skinner? lol- he doesnt have a prayer against TD---


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> This season just shows how weak the NBA is, and has been for the last few years
> 
> The worst team in the league aquires a couple of all stars and suddenly becomes the best team in the league, And last seaon a team got to the finals on one players back!
> 
> ...


Boston added more than just two new players in the off-season. And 3 stars is not all Boston has. If that were the case, the Wizards would be 15-2. And the East is improving though with Orlando on the rise and Detroit playing well. And the teams in the West would be a handful for any of the old-school teams: SA, Dallas, Denver, Phoenix, Utah - all quality teams with New Orleans up and coming and the Lakers a very young team also improving. Personally I like the balance in the league much better than Michael Jordan and Co. defeating a 2nd rate team in the finals.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fargo said:


> This season just shows how weak the NBA is, and has been for the last few years
> 
> The worst team in the league aquires a couple of all stars and suddenly becomes the best team in the league, And last seaon a team got to the finals on one players back!
> 
> ...


Boston added more than just two new players in the off-season. And 3 stars is not all Boston has. If that were the case, the Wizards would be 15-2. And the East is improving though with Orlando on the rise and Detroit playing well. And the teams in the West would be a handful for any of the old-school teams: SA, Dallas, Denver, Phoenix, Utah - all quality teams with New Orleans up and coming and the Lakers a very young team also improving. Personally I like the balance in the league much better than Michael Jordan and Co. defeating a 2nd rate team in the finals.
[/quote]

Very well said Fargo--


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the spurs dallas game didnt mean anything dude... it was just exciting to see, because i didnt expect it to happen... manu is a monster


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fargo said:


> Personally I like the balance in the league much better than Michael Jordan and Co. defeating a 2nd rate team in the finals.


lol, oh man, last years cavs were the ULTIMATE 2nd rate team in the finals!

Look what jordan and co had to contend with, drexler and that great blazers team, CB and the best ever team phoenix has put together, Stockton and malone twice....And to get to the finals they had to go through the pistons (With thomas, dumars, rodman etc) and the knicks (ewing, starks etc)

Any of those teams would be dominating the league right now


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

And while in giving you fools an NBA history lesson...does anyone remember this

The bulls introduction video, i remember thinking how hi-tech it looked :laugh:


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Personally I like the balance in the league much better than Michael Jordan and Co. defeating a 2nd rate team in the finals.


lol, oh man, last years cavs were the ULTIMATE 2nd rate team in the finals!

Look what jordan and co had to contend with, drexler and that great blazers team, CB and the best ever team phoenix has put together, Stockton and malone twice....And to get to the finals they had to go through the pistons (With thomas, dumars, rodman etc) and the knicks (ewing, starks etc)

Any of those teams would be dominating the league right now
[/quote]

First of all, Lebron is that good that he can carry a team in the East to the finals. Not even 24, he's already putting up triple doubles with a team that shoots bricks as a rule. And the East was weak last year. NO way it happens again. Phoenix was the only quality team Jordan played: The Sonics and Trailblazers were not great defensive teams, and Utah would not have dominated the West as it is right now. The West is way superior to the Western Conference of the 90s, and if Lebron ever gets a supporting cast, he'll take his team to the finals much like Jordan did, only not 6 times - those days are over.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah lebron is great! I totally agree, but can you imagine that cavs team playing the bulls at their peak, jordan + co would have brushed them aside before horace grant's glasses steamed up!!

And the western team's today are better than the 90s??, are you sniffing glue?
The west has 3 of the NBA's 4 title contenders!
3 Decent teams, and you think thats a strong conference?
The david robinson/tim duncan spurs were far superiour to todays team, but they didnt dominate the league like these spurs do, they struggled against equally strong teams night in night out.

The current NBA isnt a patch on the teams of the late-mid 90s


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

WHOA! easy there champ... the david robinson/timm duncan team of the 90's was far supperior to todays team??? are you kidding me?? what are you basing that on?? this grouping of a Spurs team is the best the city has ever seen and its the best I have ever seen- ive been watching them for 18 years now--- you have tony and manu with the greates pf to ever lace em up and then imo the greatest collection of 3 point shooters the game has seen--- this Spurs team would give Michael a run for his money-


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> WHOA! easy there champ... the david robinson/timm duncan team of the 90's was far supperior to todays team??? are you kidding me?? what are you basing that on?? this grouping of a Spurs team is the best the city has ever seen and its the best I have ever seen- ive been watching them for 18 years now--- you have tony and manu with the greates pf to ever lace em up and then imo the greatest collection of 3 point shooters the game has seen--- this Spurs team would give Michael a run for his money-


too bad not the celtics...but that's a different story...hey, i got my tickets! haha.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

"too bad not the celtics" what does that mean and what other story are you talking about?? im just dying to know-


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you know...the celtics! the best team in the NBA, with the best record in the NBA, im gonna be able to count on two hands all their losses by the end of this season. it's gonna be beautiful.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

David robinson, tim duncan, sean elliot, mario ellie, avery johnson...with steve kerr, malik rose, jerome kersey etc coming off the bench.

Hell i would take those spurs over these ones anyday, and deep down im sure you would too!
Imagine what Tim duncan AND david robinson would do to this weak ass league!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

The Spurs team now is better all around than any other Spurs team. Parker is the best all around PG in the NBA, when you take into consideration defense and team-ball. And yeah so what the Bulls would sweep the Cavs away - they had a supporting cast. I'm talking about Lebron playing with one other star and a cast of role players that know how to shoot. Lebron is playing on a terrible team - not one point guard or consistent shooter - and slow as mollassess. People used to give the same tired arguments in the 90s that the Celtics and Lakers would beat the Bulls: times change.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fargo said:


> And yeah so what the Bulls would sweep the Cavs away - they had a supporting cast. I'm talking about Lebron playing with one other star and a cast of role players that know how to shoot. Lebron is playing on a terrible team - not one point guard or consistent shooter - and slow as mollassess.


Yes i agree....again

This cavs team sucks, and they made it too the NBA finals!! therefor proving how weak this league is...which is the point im trying to make!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> David robinson, tim duncan, sean elliot, mario ellie, avery johnson...with steve kerr, malik rose, jerome kersey etc coming off the bench.
> 
> Hell i would take those spurs over these ones anyday, and deep down im sure you would too!
> Imagine what Tim duncan AND david robinson would do to this weak ass league!


David was at the end of his carreer.... timmy was at the beginning... manu>>>sean... tp>>>>>>avery... hell id take BB over Mario, hes more reliable from downtown and a slightly better defender.... now lets compare steve kerr, malik, and grandpa jerome to... Big shot bob, michael finley, brent barry and the smarts of Oberto/elson who are great compliments to timmy--- drob and timmy had no depth behind them--- DUUUUUUUDE why would I lie about my Spurs? this current team if it can stay healthy is the best theyve had-

the biggest problem is people dont give manu and tp enough credit? I dont know if its because they are foreign born or what but they are tearing teams 2 new assholes- Avery over Tony?? cmon man- and Sean was playing with one friggen kidney-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

And the Knicks were not the greatest competition in '99. People don't give the Spurs credit because they hate them the same way everyone hates the Patriots, Duke basketball, Ohio State football, and the Red Sox. When you're good every year, people start to hate you and relish the day you finally lose. Hell I even hated the Spurs last year, but they're the best team so far again this year - I can't deny that. I suppose Patriots hatred is justified in light of spiking a ball on a teams' logo or refusing to shake another coach's hand. But not every player on the team acts like that.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Right, they win ... alot.... but theyre a collection of good people- SA does not bring in loudmouths/troublemakers/media angels... their business men and have that approach- they play the game the way its suppose to be played--- if people cant appreciate that then its on you- dont hate- appreciate-


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

first dallas... now the Jazz!! Fuckin Matt Bonner is a stud!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I wonder how Phoenix managed to lose to the Timberwolves.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fargo said:


> I wonder how Phoenix managed to lose to the Timberwolves.


Early season games mean nothing

Right KOK?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I wouldnt worry about that loss Devon... _ I wouldnt say they mean NOTHING but they mean very little--- Pho will be back in the playoffs and MN will be in the lottery-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Lets go Pistons


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

coutl said:


> Lets go Pistons


Don't have the legs in a 7-gamer with the Celtics. Although you can feel pretty safe that Cleveland won't give them much trouble this year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Check out this rookie class...

http://www.nba.com/heritageweek2007/rookierankings8485.html


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Check out this rookie class...
> 
> http://www.nba.com/heritageweek2007/rookierankings8485.html


decent


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

_With the second pick in the 1984 NBA draft, the portland trailblazers select....Sam bowie, from the university of kentucky!_

Ouch!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

booooooh


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Phoenix lost again to another bad team. They need some defense.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

How about them Celtics?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Suns beat the spurs!

Drop a few then put it together when it matters!

*GO SUNS GO*


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Was Tony Parker(the finals mvp) playing?? LOL- take the win Devon, but Tony plays his best ball against Pho... casue Nash cant D up- Jacque Vaughn had his game of the season going 7-10... just to give you and idea-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Was Tony Parker(the finals mvp) playing?? LOL- take the win Devon, but Tony plays his best ball against Pho... casue Nash cant D up- Jacque Vaughn had his game of the season going 7-10... just to give you and idea-


Aww come on, we wernt allowed excuses when the NBA gave the spurs a place in the finals when amare, diaw were suspended!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Was Tony Parker(the finals mvp) playing?? LOL- take the win Devon, but Tony plays his best ball against Pho... casue Nash cant D up- Jacque Vaughn had his game of the season going 7-10... just to give you and idea-


Aww come on, we wernt allowed excuses when the NBA gave the spurs a place in the finals when amare, diaw were suspended!
[/quote]

Oh come on. That was different.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fargo said:


> Was Tony Parker(the finals mvp) playing?? LOL- take the win Devon, but Tony plays his best ball against Pho... casue Nash cant D up- Jacque Vaughn had his game of the season going 7-10... just to give you and idea-


Aww come on, we wernt allowed excuses when the NBA gave the spurs a place in the finals when amare, diaw were suspended!
[/quote]

Oh come on. That was different.
[/quote]
That...was...different?

Good comeback!

Hey KOK i think you need a new sidekick!


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Celtics lose to Detroit with a last second foul. Great game though.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Two of my favorite teams...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Was Tony Parker(the finals mvp) playing?? LOL- take the win Devon, but Tony plays his best ball against Pho... casue Nash cant D up- Jacque Vaughn had his game of the season going 7-10... just to give you and idea-


Aww come on, we wernt allowed excuses when the NBA gave the spurs a place in the finals when amare, diaw were suspended!
[/quote]

you werent allowed excuses!!!!?! that was your excuse!! lol--- maybe if your players wouldnt have broken the rules and stayed on their respective bench(like everyone else) they wouldnt have been suspended? its noones fault but their own- dont blame the NBA-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Was Tony Parker(the finals mvp) playing?? LOL- take the win Devon, but Tony plays his best ball against Pho... casue Nash cant D up- Jacque Vaughn had his game of the season going 7-10... just to give you and idea-


Aww come on, we wernt allowed excuses when the NBA gave the spurs a place in the finals when amare, diaw were suspended!
[/quote]

Oh come on. That was different.
[/quote]
That...was...different?

Good comeback!

Hey KOK i think you need a new sidekick!
[/quote]

Come on, you maroon, I was being sarcastic; of course Stern ruined game 5 last year - everyone knows that. But to Spurs fans the letter of the rules was more important than determining the better team over a 7 games series. Although Spurs may very well have taken it anyways.

Celtics should have left Rondo in last night and not fallen into the slow offensive trap that Detroit sucks you into. I expect Boston to be better for this loss though.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

rules are rules guys cmon... why is that so hard to understand?>


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fargo said:


> Was Tony Parker(the finals mvp) playing?? LOL- take the win Devon, but Tony plays his best ball against Pho... casue Nash cant D up- Jacque Vaughn had his game of the season going 7-10... just to give you and idea-


Aww come on, we wernt allowed excuses when the NBA gave the spurs a place in the finals when amare, diaw were suspended!
[/quote]

Oh come on. That was different.
[/quote]
That...was...different?

Good comeback!

Hey KOK i think you need a new sidekick!
[/quote]

Come on, you maroon, I was being sarcastic; of course Stern ruined game 5 last year - everyone knows that. But to Spurs fans the letter of the rules was more important than determining the better team over a 7 games series. Although Spurs may very well have taken it anyways.

Celtics should have left Rondo in last night and not fallen into the slow offensive trap that Detroit sucks you into. I expect Boston to be better for this loss though.
[/quote]
lol i was just messing with ya

I know i know, we beat the spurs let us celebrate, although losing to the mavs since has taken alot of the gloss off it.

1 more thing.... Maroon?

What kind of insult is that?
Isnt maroon a colour?

Oh no look at me... im a dark shade of red!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!

Maroon :laugh:


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> 1 more thing.... Maroon?
> 
> What kind of insult is that?
> Isnt maroon a colour?
> ...





> Maroon
> _A malapropism and favorite expression of Bugs Bunny, after outwitting Elmer Fudd. Usually uttered by Bugs this while walking away and wiping his hands in satisfaction. The joke of course is that Bugs mispronounces "moron."_
> 
> Bugs: "What a maroon


."

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=maroon

Honestly, if the Suns would play some defense they'd probably be unstoppable. Dallas barely won that game.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

"if the suns played defense theyd be unstoppable"? no, theyd pretty much be the Spurs-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> "if the suns played defense theyd be unstoppable"? no, theyd pretty much be the Spurs-


The suns can play defence, it was defensive stops that won them the game in san antonio..

Their main strengh is dynamic offence and steve nash running the court, It hasnt won them a title yet but you cant blame a team for playing to thier strenghs!

The only way that spurs team will ever be as exciting to watch as the suns is if they trade tim duncan, tony parker and manu ginobli for amare stoudamire, shawn marion and steve nash.

Cant see that happening any time soon

Keep on yawning bro


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> The suns can play defence, it was defensive stops that won them the game in san antonio..
> 
> Their main strengh is dynamic offence and steve nash running the court, It hasnt won them a title yet but you cant blame a team for playing to thier strenghs!


Phoenix has the 5th worst defense in the league. That won't win a title without tightening it up.. They have the most athletic, high-powered offense in the league, but they give up way too many points. System is everything. There's nothing wrong with running a lot if you can run both ways. Nash this Nash that, but Parker is 10 times better the defender.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

How bout them Trailblazers


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Boston Celtics just equaled their last season win total in 27 games! Last year 24-58, this year 24-3 so far. Not a huge basketball fan but I had to comment on this, just an amazing turnaround.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> Boston Celtics just equaled their last season win total in 27 games! Last year 24-58, this year 24-3 so far. Not a huge basketball fan but I had to comment on this, just an amazing turnaround.


Thats what happens when you decide to become the yankees of basketball.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Boston Celtics just equaled their last season win total in 27 games! Last year 24-58, this year 24-3 so far. Not a huge basketball fan but I had to comment on this, just an amazing turnaround.


Thats what happens when you decide to become the yankees of basketball.
[/quote]

I don't get your point. 
From Sports Illustrated:
Team Salary Rankings 
Team-by-team salaries for the start of the 2006-07 season 
Rank Team 2006-07 Salary Total 
1 New York Knicks $117,024,192 
2 Dallas Mavericks $91,171,846 
3 Los Angeles Lakers $77,109,822 
4 Philadelphia 76ers $75,206,185 
5 Portland Trail Blazers $74,608,595 
6 Minnesota Timberwolves $67,479,003 
7 New Jersey Nets $66,985,348 
8 San Antonio Spurs $66,359,832 
9 Denver Nuggets $66,168,524 
10 Golden State Warriors $65,832,355 
11 Phoenix Suns* $65,399,240 
12 Memphis Grizzlies $64,451,991 
13 Sacramento Kings $63,731,020 
14 Miami Heat $63,450,821 
15 Cleveland Cavaliers $62,992,729 
16 Boston Celtics $62,622,805 
17 Washington Wizards $62,607,522 
18 Indiana Pacers $62,397,586 
19 Houston Rockets $61,682,117 
20 Utah Jazz $61,158,598 
21 Orlando Magic $61,013,311 
22 Milwaukee Bucks $60,498,470 
23 Los Angeles Clippers $58,484,155 
24 Detroit Pistons $58,349,927 
25 Seattle SuperSonics $57,644,508 
26 Chicago Bulls $54,754,904 
27 New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets $53,185,473 
28 Toronto Raptors $51,131,694 
29 Atlanta Hawks $45,690,622 
30 Charlotte Bobcats $38,032,540 
*-includes contract of Jalen Rose, who was signed after this report was released


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Boston is doing great beating up on the East... Only thing I fear as A Spurs fan is them getting home court throught-- I still believe Detroit will win a best of 7 due to their depth/defense


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Why would you post last year's salaries? They have no relevance over what I said. Boston had the 16th highest salary last year and they were horrific, so they went and spent $55, 000, 000 on 3 players.

*5. Boston Celtics $74,626,104*


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Why would you post last year's salaries? They have no relevance over what I said. Boston had the 16th highest salary last year and they were horrific, so they went and spent $55, 000, 000 on 3 players.
> 
> *5. Boston Celtics $74,626,104*


Sorry, my bad, I thought I had this years salaries.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn the knicks, 6ers and blazers didnt get much for thier money last year did they!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

The Raps and Pistons seem to be the most balanced salary/draft wise.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

How about them celtics...huh?
"Who wears short shorts?
Lakers wear short shorts!"


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Power rankings with a difference, funny read

http://fiyastarter.com/fs-pages/fs-sports-nbarank07-8.html


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Celtics won tonight in Detroit - off a back to back - beat a team that had an 11 game winning streak. They're like 30-3. Safe to say they're for real.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Celtics won tonight in Detroit - off a back to back - beat a team that had an 11 game winning streak. They're like 30-3. Safe to say they're for real.


Yup. 4th best start in the history of the NBA going into tonights game. Safe to say that Boston is the best team in the NBA.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Only problem is that the West is an all out war. LA, Phoenix, Dallas, San Antonio, Denver, New Orleans, Portland, Golden State. Definitely the superior conference. But Boston has yet to lose to a West Coast Team, so as long as they keep winning they'll get the respect. But in the end all that matters is the playoffs and staying healthy.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Detroit v Boston was a good gametonight ...... to bad we lost


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Blazers









16 wins in last 17 games...youngest team in the NBA....Oden coming on next year...a fun team to watch...and no players in jail. Things are looking good in Portland again!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Blazers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olden will be injured his entire career. He's already 50.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Fargo said:


> Blazers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olden will be injured his entire career. He's already 50.
[/quote]
That is a concern...but I dont think it will be the case. I hope not at least.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Lets go Pistons


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Miami Heat lose 15 in a row. They suck hard.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

SA gave them hope tho... until the final minute


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

San Antonio was coming off a hard-fought win against the Lakers and then a plane trip to Miami. I think Minnesota may have had a chance against them last night, but not Miami.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I was impressed by my Spurs play in the second half of the Laker game... they were awesome-- thats been about it as of late--- but its normal for them to fall into a lul this time of the year--- It amazes me at the talent level in the nba tho... look at some of the names that dont have a chance in hell to make the all star game...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

PHX are as frustrating to follow as usual!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I was impressed by my Spurs play in the second half of the Laker game... they were awesome-- thats been about it as of late--- but its normal for them to fall into a lul this time of the year--- It amazes me at the talent level in the nba tho... look at some of the names that dont have a chance in hell to make the all star game...


I think the lul is worse this year - getting trounced at home by New Orleans. I think age could be a factor for this team this year.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fargo said:


> I was impressed by my Spurs play in the second half of the Laker game... they were awesome-- thats been about it as of late--- but its normal for them to fall into a lul this time of the year--- It amazes me at the talent level in the nba tho... look at some of the names that dont have a chance in hell to make the all star game...


I think the lul is worse this year - getting trounced at home by New Orleans. I think age could be a factor for this team this year.
[/quote]
We live in hope


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

its not age... its boredom- and the fact that their 9 game rodeo road trip is next-- this team will be fine come march-- they do this every year(including last) where they play poorly in the middle of the season... then their age gets brought up and then they go do what they do--- you will all see-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, last night they lost to Utah, and Utah was coming off the back to back in Houston. We'll see what happens after the all-star break. That game was officiated so poorly on both sides - I suppose it evened out. I got a chance to watch Chris Paul play last night. That guy can't even be 6 foot tall and is a total beast: 23 points, 17 assists, and 9 rebounds. plays good defense too.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

so i just watched espn and they said that a trade between the suns and heat are in the works.. heat get marion and i cant remember the other and the suns get shaq.... I dont know if I really like this trade..


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

hitler said:


> so i just watched espn and they said that a trade between the suns and heat are in the works.. heat get marion and i cant remember the other and the suns get shaq.... I dont know if I really like this trade..


Marion and banks for shaq.....









Great trade 5 years ago, have the suns forgotton he's pushing 37 years old?

I like the thought of giving up marion for an inside presence to counter duncan, bynam, gasol, boozer etc in the playoffs....but not shaq!

Why not camby?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

way to go pho... trade away a STAR player and very important player in the system for an old, fat, injury prone shaq... I mean the guy doesnt even play!!... does he?? not to mention hes owed somewhere around 40 mil the next two years... WHAT IS PHO THINKING???!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> way to go pho... trade away a STAR player and very important player in the system for an old, fat, injury prone shaq... I mean the guy doesnt even play!!... does he?? not to mention hes owed somewhere around 40 mil the next two years... WHAT IS PHO THINKING???!


who knows? i really dont like this trade, i mean we could have had garnett for marion.. now were settling for shaq? stupid


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

it will look real good at times... i mean amare and shaq together is pretty awesome to think about as a suns fan- but in the long run id still rather have shawn on that team than shaq(if i were a suns fan)---


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Cleveland, I mean Lebron, beat the Celtics again, and with three guys injured to one Garnett, so that's pretty even. But after watching the Super Bowl, who really cares about the regular season - just get in.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

while i agree the reg season is not as important as some people think... the Super Bowl is a bit different than the NBA Finals... NY only had to beat NE once... while someone out east is going to have to beat SA 4 TIMES!!! good luck...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> it will look real good at times... i mean amare and shaq together is pretty awesome to think about as a suns fan- but in the long run id still rather have shawn on that team than shaq(if i were a suns fan)---


Shaq
Amare
Grant hill
Raja bell
Steve nash

Potentially thats the best starting lineup the NBA has seen in years!
But you can also be sure that hill and shaq would miss a fairly large % of games through injury!

Amare couldnt handle tim duncan...could tim duncan handle amare and shaq???

We shall see
The deal hasnt even been done yet :laugh:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the last time shaq tried gaurding timmy was when the Spurs ended their dynasty and shaq was torched like weve never seen before.... that was in 03, when shaq was still in good shape-- I dont see him holding up--- altho MAYBE this will rejuvenate him now that he is on a contender and not the worst team in the league?? we SHALL see-- time will tell, it looks great on paper but I have a feeling im gonna be saying "i told you so" all over again--

speaking of being rejuvenated.... look out for Damon Stoudamire-


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

How do you like the raps this year KoK?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd rather have Marion, but if Shaq returns to any sort of form (even borderline All-Star), the Suns will do well. Also, keep in mind that their window is slamming shut, so a last-gasp desperation move for a quickly-fading O'Neal is worth a shot.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

so its official.. shaq is a phoenix sun.. wow, never thought id say that. he has a press conference at 10am tomorrow.. i bet you he says the same thing he said in miami.. i just hope he can deliver again.. the west is alot harder then the east..

side note.. that suns-hornets game was awesome, even if the suns lost by a last second shot in the second ot.. it still was a great game..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Trigga said:


> How do you like the raps this year KoK?


I really havent heard much out of them this year--- how are they doing?

I am very excited to see what kind of fuel Shaq adds to the already flaming rivalry with the Spurs--- I just hope he doesnt start shooting his mouth off like he did in the past... he needs to first get on the floor and try to move that bigt fat body of his-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> while i agree the reg season is not as important as some people think... the Super Bowl is a bit different than the NBA Finals... NY only had to beat NE once... while someone out east is going to have to beat SA 4 TIMES!!! good luck...


Either Detroit or Boston could do it - they're both deep off the bench and very good on defense, and what makes you so sure San Antonio will even get past the Lakers if Bynum is healthy, or past the Suns if Shaq fits in, or even past Dallas if they're healthy? Even Denver and Utah can tire a team out even if they don't win the series.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

SA is destined to repeat this year... so dont sweat it-


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

What makes you think the Raps wont make a run...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

How do you pick your teams KoK? Your from wisconsin but you root for the bears and the spurs?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Funny you ask GG-- theres always a story to my madness... im 27 years old(on Sunday)... I started watching sports around the 8-9 age--- My dad lived in CHI during the Walter Payton era- he was a Bears fan so growing up I became a fan and have been watching them for the past 17-18 years... I remember I started watching right arounfd the end of Neal Andersons career.... Ill always be a fan of the Bears-

As for the Spurs.... The Bucks never did anything for me as a youngster... Id just flip threw all the feeds we had on the ole monster dish and I watched the Spurs play a couple times.... I couldnt stop watching David Robinson, the guy was unreal!! I started watching right around his second to third year in the league(very ealry 90's) and couldnt stop watching--- not only that but they were a good team so it was fun/exciting for me to watch.... the only problem being a Spurs fan in the 90's was they had great reg season after great reg season only to get beat in the playoffs EVERY YEAR!!! It was tough especially in 95 when the dream(olajuwan) became a nightmare and knocked drob out of the western conf finals--- that was the year i finally thought they had it--- it was VERY tough going through that every season... there were a few times as a kid where I said I have to pick a different team... it really got to me... but obviously I stuck it out and have had the chance to witness 4 titles and counting... watching SA for the 16-18 years I have been was very tough at times but has turned out to be very rewarding... I like to pull for "the good guys" in pro sports and I nailed it right on the head with the Spurs---


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Im looking at this PHX trade expecting the worst, feel free to prove me wrong shaq!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Im looking at this PHX trade expecting the worst, feel free to prove me wrong shaq!


Im really interested to see what happens...of course being a blazer fan...my team wont be making a run until Shaq is out of the league....so I am much more worried about this laker trade....


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Future Phoenix lineup..
Steve Nash
Raja Bell
Amare 
Diaw
Hill

SHAQ PLAYS FOR 5min per game!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

MiGsTeR said:


> Future Phoenix lineup..
> Steve Nash
> Raja Bell
> Amare
> ...


No he doesnt

But thanks for contributing anyway


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Devon Amazon said:


> Future Phoenix lineup..
> Steve Nash
> Raja Bell
> Amare
> ...


No he doesnt

But thanks for contributing anyway








[/quote]

Phoenix game play is the complete opposite of how Shaq plays or how to use a big man like Shaq effectively..

Edit: People would see a major change in the game play of the team.. I think they should stick with the run and gun style till they get to the playoffs where Shaq would be a nice to man up against the West crazy big men.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

MiGsTeR said:


> Future Phoenix lineup..
> Steve Nash
> Raja Bell
> Amare
> ...


No he doesnt

But thanks for contributing anyway








[/quote]

Phoenix game play is the complete opposite of how Shaq plays or how to use a big man like Shaq effectively..

Edit: People would see a major change in the game play of the team.. I think they should stick with the run and gun style till they get to the playoffs where Shaq would be a nice to man up against the West crazy big men.
[/quote]
They will have to adapt!

True shaq wont play huge minutes and im sure his numbers will be down on previous seasons but he is still a force, in his last game he scored 20 and pulled down 11 rebounds, hardly the numbers of a washed up player.
Plus, big men start fast breaks they dont finish them!

Im actually getting quite excited about this, its scary though, shaq takes 1 nasty fall on that hip and its season over for the suns


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

It is over with the Suns!!! What the eff were they thinkin about when they decided to give up Marion for Shaq... He wanted more money from the team, the team refused so he wanted out... Now how they gonna handle Shaq's usual contract? Its true that big man starts fastbreaks.. But Marion is the ultimate bigman.. He is the hustle guy for the Phoenix. He starts fastbreaks, creates fastbreaks and finishes fastbreaks.. Giving up Marion for Shaq is the worst thing the Pheonix can do, very disappointing..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Future Phoenix lineup..
> Steve Nash
> Raja Bell
> Amare
> ...


No he doesnt

But thanks for contributing anyway








[/quote]

Phoenix game play is the complete opposite of how Shaq plays or how to use a big man like Shaq effectively..

Edit: People would see a major change in the game play of the team.. I think they should stick with the run and gun style till they get to the playoffs where Shaq would be a nice to man up against the West crazy big men.
[/quote]
They will have to adapt!

True shaq wont play huge minutes and im sure his numbers will be down on previous seasons but he is still a force, in his last game he scored 20 and pulled down 11 rebounds, hardly the numbers of a washed up player.
*Plus, big men start fast breaks they dont finish them!*

Im actually getting quite excited about this, its scary though, shaq takes 1 nasty fall on that hip and its season over for the suns
[/quote]

never had the honor of watching the Admiral play Devon??


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, Dallas just unloaded 5 players, including their future point guard, and 2 1st rounders for a 35 year old Jason Kidd. Good luck with that; I hope they have good free agent signings in the next 2 years.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I dont care how old he is, id love jason kidd in my team!

The deal is being held up by one of the mavs players anyway


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

It's a bad deal unless they pick up 2 quality free agents next year, and they give up size in a conference where size matters.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

its gonna be quite the finish out west this year--


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Boston or Detroit have an easier road to the finals. Whoever comes out of the West will be battle-scarred.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fargo said:


> Boston or Detroit have an easier road to the finals. Whoever comes out of the West will be battle-scarred.


Dont forget they will have to play eachother to reach the finals!

One of them will also have to stop lebron!


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I think getting a good PG like Harris for Kidd is a decent move in the long run for the Nets. Now they got 2 very talented PG(Harris, Williams) that has to step up... I think this trade could possibly work for the Nets if they make use of all the talent they have..

I think this should be the Nets line up:
Harris/Williams
Carter
Jefferson
S. Williams 
Curley


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Diop killed us (phx) in the WCF a few years back!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Jersey should trade Carter now, while they can still get something for that loser.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Did Dallas really just get Jason Kidd ?

Wow, they now really have a solid nucleus to build upon.

Jason Kidd, Jamal Mashburn and Jimmy Jackson are the most exciting trio of young superstars in the league today. Dick Motta will love coaching them. They still need a big man, however. Popeye Jones isn't the answer


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Jewelz said:


> Did Dallas really just get Jason Kidd ?
> 
> Wow, they now really have a solid nucleus to build upon.
> 
> Jason Kidd, Jamal Mashburn and Jimmy Jackson are the most exciting trio of young superstars in the league today. Dick Motta will love coaching them. They still need a big man, however. Popeye Jones isn't the answer












What about Hakeem Olajuwon?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Did Dallas really just get Jason Kidd ?
> 
> Wow, they now really have a solid nucleus to build upon.
> 
> Jason Kidd, Jamal Mashburn and Jimmy Jackson are the most exciting trio of young superstars in the league today. Dick Motta will love coaching them. They still need a big man, however. Popeye Jones isn't the answer


hahaha Triple J were awesome!

Didnt jason kidd run off with jimmy jacksons wife???

Bigman???
4 words.... Shawn "the future" bradley


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Did Dallas really just get Jason Kidd ?
> 
> Wow, they now really have a solid nucleus to build upon.
> 
> Jason Kidd, Jamal Mashburn and Jimmy Jackson are the most exciting trio of young superstars in the league today. Dick Motta will love coaching them. They still need a big man, however. Popeye Jones isn't the answer


hahaha Triple J were awesome!

Didnt jason kidd run off with jimmy jacksons wife???

Bigman???
4 words.... Shawn "the future" bradley
[/quote]

Oh I think Jason and Jimmy had some disagreement over who was dating Tony Braxton...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

MiGsTeR said:


> I think getting a good PG like Harris for Kidd is a decent move in the long run for the Nets. Now they got 2 very talented PG(Harris, Williams) that has to step up... I think this trade could possibly work for the Nets if they make use of all the talent they have..
> 
> I think this should be the Nets line up:
> Harris/Williams
> ...


The Nets will be better instantly. Dallas will break even.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Did Dallas finally get him? Or is Devean George still holding out for his right to max out?

In other news, I was reading this week's TSN and saw that one NBA exec wouldn't vote for Kevin Garnett as one of the cream of the crop players because he couldn't get Minnesota going last year. Excuse me? Could anyone do it? I am a T-Wolves fan, and I think that they sucked too badly for any of the Mount Rushmore of basketball to bring them to better than a one-and-done eight seed, let alone anyone who's in the game today. KG is still a top-tier talent and has gotten more out of less than anyone--look at his run of playoff appearances with some very subpar Minny teams, as well as the fact that the T-Wolves were potentially one hack on Shaq away from extending a series that would've sent them to the NBA Finals--when all they had was KG, Spre and Sam Cassell. (No disrespect meant to Wally Szczerbiak, but come on...)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

"all they had".... spree, sam i am, and kg all in basically their prime??? thats not to bad if you ask me--- teams are trying to emulate what SA is doing with the "Big 3"--- that seems to be the footprint these days anyway--- KG is a GREAT talent but hey you need to win championships.... so until then....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Spre was passing his prime and waving good-bye, plus he was a malcontent...needed more $ "to feed his family" and Cassell was on the downside of his career, too...if that wasn't the case, why didn't they get back to the playoffs the next year? I'm pretty sure I would call what they did that year significantly overachieving, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Shaq looked great in my opinion.

Wow, the Cavs just traded away 60% of thier starting lineup for Big Ben and Wally Szcerbiak.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Shaq looked great in my opinion.


Agreed, he's going to get better too!
Spurs got kurt thomas for brent barry, good move for them!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah... he will get better--- He even pointed that out after the game and sounded very confident that in another week or so he should have a much better understanding of the offense... ........................ HOWEVER thats not the problem-- the problem is they went from being a bad defensive team to a terrible defensive team! Shaq cant defen, amare cant defend, nash cant defend--- this formula of giving up 130 ppg will not work-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> The problem is they went from being a bad defensive team to a terrible defensive team! Shaq cant defen, amare cant defend, nash cant defend--- this formula of giving up 130 ppg will not work-


I completely agree that amare and nash are liabilitys defensively!

Pisses me off it took them so long to realise he was a fish out of water trying to defend 7ft Centres every night!
We should have started kurt thomas at centre last year and moved Amare to the 4 and the matrix to the 3!

130 Against the lakers


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the one guy pho had that could make it tough for timmy...... now is gonna play alongside timmy-

sounds like brent barry is gonna end up back in SA now.... pho and GS also are gonna take a shot-- never remember a season like this one-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> sounds like brent barry is gonna end up back in SA now.... pho and GS also are gonna take a shot-- never remember a season like this one-


huh?

Explain?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

sea released him--- hes free to go anywhere he chooses--- if he were to go back to SA, they would have to wait 30 days because they were the team to trade him--- the convinient thing is he is still rehabbing the calf- recovery time= around 1 more month TOPS--- My gut says hes coming back to win more jewelry-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Ah right, you said the suns+ warriors were gonna take a shot..at what?.Barry?


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Cavs are going to repeat the east again. New trade = sick.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

doubt it pork^ lebron isnt gonna beat det by himself again this year--- I wasnt really impressed with cle trade to be honest... basically goooden and hughes for big ben and wally??? what makes this "sick"?

sorry for the confusion devon--- yes, gs and pho would also like to sign bones--- im hoping he makes the right call and comes back-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Larry Hughes is straight up awful and does not fit our system. We have our slasher/playmaker in LeBron. Hughes could not hit an open jumper to save his life. Drew Gooden was the biggest headcase we had. One night he'd be amazing the other night you'd wonder where he was. He pretty much didnt see any playing time during important stretches of the game. Varejao took ALL of his minutes and proved to be a better player overall. Gooden had so many mental lapses it was a joke. Donyell Marshall was an absolute stiff, Ira Newble i actually liked but is expendeble, cedric simmons, shannon brown, all bench players. Losing them doesnt matter.

Now you surround LeBron with 4 shooters who will MAKE the open shots he gives them. Damon Jones, Daniel Gibson, Wally S, and Pavlovich have all averaged over 40% on 3's at one point in their career. You wont be able to double and triple LeBron anymore, these 4 will kill you. Now our frontcourt is amazing. Wallace will be the enforcer in the middle we always lacked. Teams wont be able to drive and do what they want against our bigs anymore. With Ilgauskus, Wallace, Varejao, and Smith we will be one the best if not THE best rebounding team in the league. The versatility those 4 afford is limitless. Wallace saw the hayday of his career playing opposite of a scoring big (the other wallace) now he gets to play opposite an even better scoring big in Zydrunas. He will be rejuvinated and be very very good. Joe Smith is having a great season and provides the consitency Gooden never brought. LeBron needs consitency around him, and Joe Smith and Wallace will bring it every night.

Now the x-factor in this trade is Delonte West. This kid can flat out ball. He has the potential to be the PG the cavs sorely miss. He can shoot, pass, and create a shot for himself. Easily the best PG on the cavs roster and will soon be starting once they all gel together.

KOK, your flat out frontrunner homerisim of the SAS really blinds you from how good of a trade this really was for the cavs. EVERY espn analyst has raved about this trade, and a lot of them are picking the Cavs to win the east again.

When you have the best player in the world on your team, you cant expect anything less.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Espn analysts aren't always right...just ask Pats fans!

I think it was a good trade though!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

The only way to make fans feel better about shipping 130 against your most hated rivals on wednesday....Is to hold the best team in the league to 77 on friday!

Amare looks amazing now he has another big body next to him!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> Larry Hughes is straight up awful and does not fit our system. We have our slasher/playmaker in LeBron. Hughes could not hit an open jumper to save his life. Drew Gooden was the biggest headcase we had. One night he'd be amazing the other night you'd wonder where he was. He pretty much didnt see any playing time during important stretches of the game. Varejao took ALL of his minutes and proved to be a better player overall. Gooden had so many mental lapses it was a joke. Donyell Marshall was an absolute stiff, Ira Newble i actually liked but is expendeble, cedric simmons, shannon brown, all bench players. Losing them doesnt matter.
> 
> Now you surround LeBron with 4 shooters who will MAKE the open shots he gives them. Damon Jones, Daniel Gibson, Wally S, and Pavlovich have all averaged over 40% on 3's at one point in their career. You wont be able to double and triple LeBron anymore, these 4 will kill you. Now our frontcourt is amazing. Wallace will be the enforcer in the middle we always lacked. Teams wont be able to drive and do what they want against our bigs anymore. With Ilgauskus, Wallace, Varejao, and Smith we will be one the best if not THE best rebounding team in the league. The versatility those 4 afford is limitless. Wallace saw the hayday of his career playing opposite of a scoring big (the other wallace) now he gets to play opposite an even better scoring big in Zydrunas. He will be rejuvinated and be very very good. Joe Smith is having a great season and provides the consitency Gooden never brought. LeBron needs consitency around him, and Joe Smith and Wallace will bring it every night.
> 
> ...


Oh my.... I dont know where to start... If your refering to me as a homer, dude re read your post... you call gooden a headcase- what in the hell do you think you just landed with wally??? the guy is a piece of sh*t who couldnt even find time in SEATTLE!!! CMON, hes not a locker room guy, noone likes him--- other teams ARE NOT going to fear the 4 shooters you mentioned--- they will give up open shots while doubling lebron... if you live by the three you will die by the three--- mark my word- it isnt gonna matter if they all shot 40% or better AT ONE TIME IN THEIR CARRER... theyre all gonna have to do that NOW, which isnt going to happen-

next you mention your AMAZING front court.... big Z is a stiff, you call him a better scoring big than rasheed? crack kills- get off it-... i like ben(always have) but hes going backwards at this point in his carrer--- he still cant shoot free throws(hack a ben), he has NO offensive game(gooden did a little atleast)... and then you say Joe Smith is having a GREAT SEASON and provides consistency.... LLLLLOOOOOOOLLLLLL!!! Who? I thought Joe Smith was retired?? Palease--- He was a bust from draft day-

Delonte west has potential.... to be a good nba gaurd, nothing great... hes a backup plain and simple--- id start gibson over him-

"When you have the best player in the world on your team, you can expect nothing less".... ok, so are you "expecting" another embarressing sweep this year as well??? unfortunetly this year the cavs wont even make the eastern conference finals---


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

they have a better chance of getting back there than the spurs do.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

What in the hell gives you the right to say that??? Sa is sitting at no 1 in the all mighty west right now--- Hows Cle doin in the weak east?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

The Lakers are on top of the West right now, but they have a game in hand so the Spurs could tie them for the top spot with a win in their next game.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

This is the year for Phoenix!!!







Cuz they only have 1-3 years in them..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks for the clarification DB--- I go by the loss column and both the Spurs and Lakers have 17--- looks like Barry is gonna wait it out and come back to SA--- so basically we traded elson and the 28th pick in 09 for thomas--- lol, good move-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> This is the year for Phoenix!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

The only way the Raptors will survive into the second round of the playoffs is if 1st overall pick Andrea Bargnani can consistently begin to put up 20-25 points.

The Raptors match up well against Boston and Detroit, but struggle defending against shooting/driving superstars (aka Bryant, James)


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The Raptors match up well against Boston and Detroit, but struggle defending against shooting/driving superstars (aka Bryant, James)


Your basing the observation on what goes down in the regular season. You know from hockey that a series is totally different; In a playoff series the coaching system exploits matchups and makes adjustments when necessary. Also I believe there are no back to backs. Do you trust the Raptors' coaching staff against any of those three teams, or Orlando for that matter?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Shaq is struggling?

He's been with the club just over a week and played 3 games!

They brought him in for the playoffs, judge whether he's struggled then!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Against Orlando, definitely. Orlando plays good interior defensive ball against us, but we have a lot of depth at the guard position. With Bargnani AND Bosh on their game, it's easy to occupy 2-3 defenders in the post/middle interior.

I wish we sped up our game is all, unfortunately we have a lot of slow bigs, and our transition game struggles.

Sam Mitchell is an underrated coach, he came to this club when it could barely win 10 games - his system (along with Coangelos excellent moves) have made this team a top 6 in the East, and they are still way below their ceiling.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Shaq is struggling?
> 
> He's been with the club just over a week and played 3 games!
> 
> They brought him in for the playoffs, judge whether he's struggled then!


There's just as much reason to believe that he'll tire out come playoff time. The Detroit calibre defense is what Phoenix can expect to see from the best teams in the West as well.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fargo said:


> This is the year for Phoenix!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way.
[/quote]

So, because Dallas choked last year against GS the top spot out West means nothing??? Think again--- Every year the Spurs won it they were 1 in the west(except last year)--- dont compare Dallas to SA- see SA actually has won championships, where Dallas has not-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> So, because Dallas choked last year against GS the top spot out West means nothing??? Think again--- Every year the Spurs won it they were 1 in the west(except last year)--- dont compare Dallas to SA- see SA actually has won championships, where Dallas has not-


I don't think I ever remember the West being this competitive. There are 4 or 5 teams that are legitimate contenders, and another few that are still high quality. The record means much less this year than does playoff readiness. Although you're correct that SA is a far cry from Dallas.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

With the bigman out.. Guess Rockets won't make it past the 1st round again..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope the rockets dont even get in now... seeing as how there will be 2 or 3 good teams out west that dont get in--- give them the rockets spot-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

They were going out in the first round anyway, no big loss

Come on then people, call it now, whos in the finals?

Suns pistons is my shout


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

SA over Bos in 6


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Devon Amazon said:


> They were going out in the first round anyway, no big loss
> 
> Come on then people, call it now, whos in the finals?
> 
> Suns pistons is my shout


Suns/Pistons IMO


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

MiGsTeR said:


> They were going out in the first round anyway, no big loss
> 
> Come on then people, call it now, whos in the finals?
> 
> Suns pistons is my shout


Suns/Pistons IMO
[/quote]
If that does happen, lets hope the suns dont get laughed at like they did the other night


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dont worry Devon... its not gonna happen-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Is 37 foul shots to 14 the lower part of the bell curve, or does it indicate bad officiating when the more penalized team leads in every other area of the game. 23 more free throw attempts?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

please explain...? im confused...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> please explain...? im confused...


Okay, I watched the Cavs and Bucks last night, and in most games the officiating evens out, but the Cavs repeatedly were called for no-contact fouls while the Bucks hammered the Cavs down low and got away with it. The announcers were flabbergasted. The final tally was 37 Cleveland fouls to 14 for Milwaukee. Milwaukee got 32 points from the FT line while being outplayed in every other area of the game. The Cleveland coach was too much of a wuss to get a T so it's his own fault. And to top it off, ESPN even admitted that Michael Redd's buzzer beater was a travel. Again, I haven't blamed the refs for one game this year, but this game was sick. A player like Duncan or Kobe would have easily been ejected or forcibally restrained.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

huh... sounds fishy- that sh*t better not happen at the bradley center sat night... im goin to see the CHAMPS play!!! sittin center court... courtside!!! ill take pics-


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Fargo said:


> Is 37 foul shots to 14 the lower part of the bell curve, or does it indicate bad officiating when the more penalized team leads in every other area of the game. 23 more free throw attempts?


Depending on the two teams, I'd say it's likely to be statistically significantly bad refereeing.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I really believe the Jason Kidd trade was not so smart. He's still a great set up guy but has a brick of a jumper. Devon Harris could score much better and was younger. Down the stretch last night, San Antonio played team ball and the Mavericks played one-on-one, taking stupid shots. San Antonio was definitely the better team down the stretch.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

... and I thought the Spurs played pretty lousy... they are going to peak at the perfect time this year... imo damon s looks great as does kurt... perfect role players for this teams stretch run-- once they figure things out this is gonna be another great team... also, its official brent is coming back- he'll be able to sign around the 20th of march---

i believe kidd slows this dallas team down-- tony p even made the comment that he was very happy to see devin and his speed go out to the east coast--..... so basically dallas lost some speed and size in this trade- not good for them-


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

I didn't think they were that much better to be honest, Finley saved the Spurs with a few key shots to keep the pace while they were down. Parker is incredible at attacking, not just because he's fast but it is like everything is in slow motion for him while he is going light speed.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i dont know if i told you guys but ill be heading to milwaukee tomorrow morining for the game against the bucks tomorrow night(Spurs)--- ill be sitting center court/courtside and will take plenty of pics--- pretty STOKED!! GO SPURS GO


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i dont know if i told you guys but ill be heading to milwaukee tomorrow morining for the game against the bucks tomorrow night(Spurs)--- ill be sitting center court/courtside and will take plenty of pics--- pretty STOKED!! GO SPURS GO


Michael Redd is a beast, and Bucks are tough at home with the refs lately, so it ought to be a good game.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Suns just signed gordan giricek, he's supposed to be a solid 3pt shooter and decent defender...

What do you think?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i think they wanted brent barry....


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i think they wanted brent barry....


They did, his family is settled in SA so he choose to resign with them..


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Houston almost looks quicker and better without Yao, although interior defense will be the problem. They got the rookie and Matumbo splitting up the center position and should still be a force. I thought Thursday night against Dallas would be interesting until I saw it was 2nd of a back to back.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hou still wont make it out of the first round this year... they were having this discussion on espn all week about how the Rocketc could be better without yao... I think its a rediculous thought-


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sam cassell? i like it.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Suns will be out of the playoff picture at this rate....


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

phx and dallas are both struggling not to fall off the map--- looks like the rebuilding of a SA LA rivalry-.... "BEAT LA>>> BEAT LA"


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Hou still wont make it out of the first round this year... they were having this discussion on espn all week about how the Rocketc could be better without yao... I think its a rediculous thought-


They just won in Dallas off the back to back. That's 5 in a row without Yao. I would at least give them the 1st round if they hold the 4 seed or move up.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dallas isnt gonna beat to many teams without dirk--- imo this streak they are on and all the energy they are exerting with yao being out will wear them down before the playoffs start... i mean they have won 16 in a row now and theyre STILL, what like a 5th seed??

big stretch for SA comin up... DEn tonight, pho sun, and den mon night again---


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Jazz/Spurs weekend for the suns....do or die time

Shaq is doing his part, clogging up the lanes, blocking shots, rebounding... but marions departure has exposed how week the rest of the team is defensively
Shaq/Raja bell cant do it all themselves


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> big stretch for SA comin up... DEn tonight, pho sun, and den mon night again---


They'll beat Phoenix. Denver is great at home, but their system kills them in a series against a team like San Antonio. loaded with talent, but there's too much greed for the limelight on that team. Even though they won the game, I still see San Antonio as better than everyone else except LA. And I think Houston is the third best team, simply because they're playing defense and unselfish ball first, which is how San Antonio wins. Although TMac is cursed in the playoffs.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fargo said:


> big stretch for SA comin up


They'll beat Phoenix
[/quote]
Fail


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> big stretch for SA comin up


They'll beat Phoenix
[/quote]
Fail
[/quote]

You're right. Phoenix gave everything they had and beat the Spurs - got a few questionable calls but nothing the Spurs would not get on their home floor. Shaq had a decent game. If they become a force in the playoffs the West becomes even more interesting.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Ilgauskas being out is killing my fantasy team!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

tough game for SA--- I just shake my head watching shaq tho... Hes out of his element out there- I can even see it on his teammates faces... saying to themselves, "Why did we trade shawn for this pile"?...... Im just glad LA lost last nt- keeps the Spurs tied for first-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

That game just proved they CAN play defence, they had been hammered by the pistons,hornets and jazz in recent weeks..when the champs come to town they tighten up and look like a team capable of winning it all..

Why cant they do that every game?
Poor coaching?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

it just boils down to poor shooting by sa at the worst times.... this pho game was ALOT like the Den game fri nt... the Spurs showed glimpses of what to expect in the playoffs..... then they just resort to their reg season ball, its frustrating but I know the better days are soon to come-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> it just boils down to poor shooting by sa at the worst times.... this pho game was ALOT like the Den game fri nt... the Spurs showed glimpses of what to expect in the playoffs..... then they just resort to their reg season ball, its frustrating but I know the better days are soon to come-


You dont think the fact you got out rebounded had anything to do with it?

The suns could never handle the spurs because the spurs killed then on the boards...thats not a factor anymore!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

of course the suns had more boards.... the Spurs shot 35% from the field!!! they were missing shots>>> which in turn lead to rebounds--- dont let this game fool you- the Suns won- congrats to them!! but ive seen glimpses in both of these recent loses--- im fine with were the Spurs are right now-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

SPurs suck


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ICEE said:


> SPurs suck


So who's the team _du jour_ if it's not the Spurs?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> of course the suns had more boards.... the Spurs shot 35% from the field!!! they were missing shots>>> which in turn lead to rebounds---


Yes but in previous games that would have just meant tons of offensive rebounds for tim duncan!
Not now the suns have 2 big bodys!

Its the high scoring point guards we will struggle with now!
Parker, AI, baron davies, chris paul etc etc


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ICEE said:


> SPurs suck


so do you


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

good one KIng of Kings


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

aLmost as good as yours?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

honestly...nobody can take the celtics in a 7 game series. nobody.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

noone can beat the pats either.... NOONE!!!


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Lol. Whos the champ again? And Phoenix will get back on its heels and start winning games. They are still trying to get use to one another.. Its their time to win the big one.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

MiGsTeR said:


> Lol. *Whos the champ again? *And Phoenix will get back on its heels and start winning games. They are still trying to get use to one another.. Its their time to win the big one.


um ... THE SPURS!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Lol. *Whos the champ again? *And Phoenix will get back on its heels and start winning games. They are still trying to get use to one another.. Its their time to win the big one.


um ... THE SPURS!!!
[/quote]
Not for long...

A hard working defence and good fundamentals might have been enough to win it in the past few years...not this year though, not with all these quality teams!

Its going to take something special this year..the spurs dont have anything special!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol... ok Devon- Keep telling yourself that--- "Nothing special"... lol- yeah only the most successful pro sports team over the last decade---


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KoK, why are you so obsessed with the pats? 


> lol... ok Devon- Keep telling yourself that--- "Nothing special"... lol- yeah only the most successful pro sports team over the last decade---


BTW, last year means dick, last year the celtics didn't even have half the total wins they do this year...last year? you were saying?

remind me what the celtics record against the west is this year?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Early Prediction: Houston keeps winning, gets the No 1 seed, and loses to Golden State in the 1st round.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i like it...they're gonna wear themselves out dominating like this. but sh*t, they are nasty without yao. lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Fargo said:


> Early Prediction: Houston keeps winning, gets the No 1 seed, and loses to Golden State in the 1st round.


GS blows, they almost got beaten by a crippled, tired Raptors team.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> KoK, why are you so obsessed with the pats?
> 
> 
> > lol... ok Devon- Keep telling yourself that--- "Nothing special"... lol- yeah only the most successful pro sports team over the last decade---
> ...


lol... im obsessed with the Pats??? Where did that come from?

"last year doesnt mean dick".... last year you dicks were in here telling me the same sh*t as you are this year--- I sit and took it only to be right... one year later here we are again-- we will be doing the same thing next season-

what the casual fan doesnt realize is the Spurs arent playing to their highest level right now- they are conditioned for the post season- once that starts they kick it up into post season play... while teams like hou and no are playing at their highest levels right now--- they dont know playoff bball---


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Watch out for Philly. Seriously, every matchup in the West will be quality. And Dannyboy, GS will step it up in the playoffs as well, if they make it.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> last year you dicks were in here telling me the same sh*t as you are this year--- I sit and took it only to be right... one year later here we are again-- we will be doing the same thing next season-


Dicks?

And come on KOK, supporting the team most likely to win doesnt exactly make you some kind of guru does it..Im sure you predict gold for the USA team at the oylmpics and HHH will win at wrestlemaina too!
Well done einstein!

Try supporting an underdog, when they win against the odds THEN you can act as smug as you like!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol--- ok, whatever you say Devon--- I dont ever remember claiming fame to being a "guru"--- so because the Spurs are good, I cant have a voice in hear?? and as underrated as SA is.. they basically WERE the underdog last year against pho... actually the last 2 times they played the Suns in the postseason... pho had homecourt-- dont be jealous because spurs fans have championship dvds and suns fans DO NOT


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah dont worry i really couldnt bring myself to sit through a spurs dvd...

Id rather watch this..









Its about ladders


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

of course you couldnt watch a spurs dvd.... in 3 out of 4 of them they are kickn your suns' ass all over the court!!!--- Biiiaatch-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> of course you couldnt watch a spurs dvd.... in 3 out of 4 of them they are kickn your suns' ass all over the court!!!--- Biiiaatch-


And meanwhile YOUR hometown bucks struggle for fans because its more fun supporting a perennial championship contender
Michael redd is struggling to feed his family, all because you want to brag about a team from texas!
Bad KOK!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

oh boy... what a last ditch effort of a stab there devon.... cmon- thats fools talk-

... and you dont even live in the US!!! what bout that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Everyone's talkin about playoffs but the Suns and Spurs have to get there before they can start winning anything!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol... whatever you say DB-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> ... and you dont even live in the US!!! what bout that?


Exactly, no team on my doorstep to support!

First ever game i saw was the suns vs the bulls, NBA finals 93, suns lost....followed them ever since


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Boston wins on the Spurs home court. Sixers beat Spurs two nights earlier. Spurs can't use back to back excuse because Sixers were on a back to back. Detroit beats Spurs 3 nights earlier. All Eastern Conference teams. There's no easy road to a repeat this year.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

wow, good win for the celts, houston better watch their 22-streak backs.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

holy pwnage.

haha, SA has a chance to miss the playoffs...im loving this new western conference where everyone and their brother has 20 losses. haha.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

The Raptors are f*cking ghastly without Bosh.

I'm hoping they end up 6th and play Orlando in the first round.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

why do you want them to play Orl???


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> why do you want them to play Orl???


Because Cleveland has owned Toronto. But without Bosh it doesn't matter who they play.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I like Orlando tho... Tor would do well against a team like Mia-


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I like Orlando tho... Tor would do well against a team like Mia-












I like Orlando too, but we play well against them, and I don't want to face Cle in the first round.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

nobody wants to play cle in any round. When you have LeBron, anything can happen.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Cleveland won't get past Boston in the 2nd round. There's no way, not with Mike Brown coaching and a defense that's worse than last year.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> *nobody wants to play cle in any round*. When you have LeBron, anything can happen.


Really? well... if you go by last year, against Det bron put on the performance of a lifetime... and then in the finals he was SWEPT--- your right--- anything can happen with Lebron- lol


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

the cavs are much deeper this year than last. Have not been healthy ALL YEAR. Have beat the celts and boston, as well as a lot of the top teams in the west. Once gibson comes back next week the team will FINALLY be healthy. Just wait, we are clicking at the perfect time of the year. Cavs are a darkhorse to get back to the finals and im ok with that!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> the cavs are much deeper this year than last. Have not been healthy ALL YEAR. Have beat the celts and boston, as well as a lot of the top teams in the west. Once gibson comes back next week the team will FINALLY be healthy. Just wait, we are clicking at the perfect time of the year. Cavs are a darkhorse to get back to the finals and im ok with that!


There was only one quality team other than Cleveland in the East last year. With Boston and Detroit there is no way the Cavs can come out of the conference. I don't even think they could get past Orlando. Cleveland's defense was better last year, and Mike Brown still can't coach offense. The injuries have been awful, but that's just one more reason to worry. Can Wallace and Z stay healthy, what will Gibson be like when he comes back? All they need for the future is the second scoring threat, but until then there's no way. Every team that wins a title has more than one go-to-guy.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Im not saying it would be easy for the cavs to get back to the finals at all! No matter what we have to go through both det and boston. Thing is WE CAN BEAT THEM. Really you think orlando of all teams? Heck no. HELL NO. I could see a legit arguement for det or boston beating us, but thats it. When we are back to healthy and playing well, we are a DAMN good team. Now what you say about mike brown is 100% true, hes an idiot.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> Im not saying it would be easy for the cavs to get back to the finals at all! No matter what we have to go through both det and boston. Thing is WE CAN BEAT THEM. Really you think orlando of all teams? Heck no. HELL NO. I could see a legit arguement for det or boston beating us, but thats it. When we are back to healthy and playing well, we are a DAMN good team. Now what you say about mike brown is 100% true, hes an idiot.


Orlando is a much better perimeter team, and Cleveland is very shaky on the road as of late. Z cannot keep up with Howard and will get in foul trouble. Having said that, it would be really close because of Lebron and the improved role players. I like Delonte West a lot though and think he was a great pickup, if Brown could only figure out how to use him.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

big ben can D up howard. Other than that, we just need to keep it close going into 4th quarter and let lebron do his magic.

If mike brown wasnt an idiot, and we were healthy. we'd be at worst a 3 seed.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, last night should have been an indication of how inconsistent the Cavs are. Milwaukee came into the game having lost 9 out of their last 10 and still pretty much dictated the course of the game. Z couldn't even cover the Bucks' center - some nobody - and AV is a player version of Mike Brown - all defense and no offense. AV looked dreadful, and that guy wants more money? If that's what they plan on doing on the road in the playoffs, they might not make it out of the first round with Washington and Philly hovering around the 5th seed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Who on Orlando will be able to guard Lebron?


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

The cavs suck. But ill always be an optimist.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Why the hell are we talking about the cavs?









Dirk is hurt!

But this young man isnt!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Why the hell are we talking about the cavs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dirk is great, but the Mavs can't even win when he's healthy; they gave away their young point guard for Kidd. I hope Avery gets fired.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Philly won in Boston.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

No Defense Part 2 tonight.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fargo said:


> No Defense Part 2 tonight.


Cant wait, part one was about as entertaining as it gets


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I swear Nash was better last night than I've ever seen him. These two teams are pure entertainment.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fargo said:


> I swear Nash was better last night than I've ever seen him. These two teams are pure entertainment.


I hope both the nuggets and the warroirs make the playoffs at the Mavs expense!
As much as i love jason kidd, id rather see those two in the post season!

Id be happy for denver to get the W tonight if it wasnt so tight at the top!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> I swear Nash was better last night than I've ever seen him. These two teams are pure entertainment.


I hope both the nuggets and the warroirs make the playoffs at the Mavs expense!
As much as i love jason kidd, id rather see those two in the post season!

Id be happy for denver to get the W tonight if it wasnt so tight at the top!
[/quote]
Got my wish


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

tomorrows a huge game for the suns.. they really need to beat the spurs to try to move up the playoff ladder. Its so tight that these last four games are extremely important. Im still stuned that N.O. is number one in the west. I wouldnt have guessed that at the beginning of the season.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

hitler said:


> tomorrows a huge game for the suns.. they really need to beat the spurs to try to move up the playoff ladder. Its so tight that these last four games are extremely important. Im still stuned that N.O. is number one in the west. I wouldnt have guessed that at the beginning of the season.


Either way we are going to face the spurs, jazz or lakers in the 1st round!
No easy games there!
Time for shaq to really prove his worth

Who are your suprise teams in the playoffs?
I think dallas may do better than expected


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

how is Dallas a surprise team?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

In the East I'd take Washington as the only surprise team. They are finally healthy after more than a year, and with the their three scorers producing, could possibly upset Boston in the 2nd round. In the West there are no surprise teams. Every one of the 8 seeds can play great when they're in the right space, so it would be impossible to predict a surprise team. The teams I'd count out of the West are Dallas - not deep enough - Houston, T-Macfactor, Denver - not a smart team, New Orleans, experience. Utah, SA, LA, and Phoenix: one of those 4 comes out of the conference battle scarred.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I think N.O. will choke... I hope L.A. does too but I doubt it.. I think Boston is going to stumble in the playoffs and not get passed the second round. I think Detroit will finally get back in the finals. the west is too hard to predict.. I hope the suns finally get it done.. But we all know the history of that..


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

^^^

Both good posts, i can see NOH being knocked out in the first round by GS or the mavs

Go suns


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

I think my Raptors are f*cking ghastly.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think my Raptors are f*cking ghastly.


1st round sweep.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Im thinkin the Spurs will win big tonight.... GO SPURS GO


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Im thinkin the Spurs will win big tonight.... GO SPURS GO


If the spurs do win, it wont be a blow out.. If shaq plays it will be very close.. If shaq doesnt play(doubtful) then the spurs have a great chance to win... It wont happen.. Im feeling good bout tonight..

SMOKE THE SPURS

Amare is going to light it up tonight


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

That was a big road win for Phoenix over the Spurs last Wednesday. I just can't see San Antonio repeating this year. They looked way stronger coming down the stretch in '07. What I really want though is for the Spurs to grab the 2nd seed so that they can play Dallas in the 1st round. That always makes for a great series.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

What sucks is it looks like the suns will play LA in the first round for the THIRD freakin year in a row..


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

hitler said:


> What sucks is it looks like the suns will play LA in the first round for the THIRD freakin year in a row..


Thought we were matched up with the spurs as it stands?
Suns whoop the reining champions one night then lose to the underhanded rockets the next...That kind of inconsistantcy is going to hurt them when it matters


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

West is done, nuggets in warriors out

Amazing that a 50 win team is going to miss out on the post season


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

what's with people having no confidence in the celtics? they're gonna tear up the east bracket, and drop 2 to the suns in the finals before winning the trophy.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> what's with people having no confidence in the celtics? they're gonna tear up the east bracket, and drop 2 to the suns in the finals before winning the trophy.


That's if you get past the Wizards, who are playing as well as anyone in the East right now. And you'll be playing the Lakers if you make it.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> what's with people having no confidence in the celtics? they're gonna tear up the east bracket, and drop 2 to the suns in the finals before winning the trophy.


I think I've seen this script before. It's called "18-and-1".


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> what's with people having no confidence in the celtics? they're gonna tear up the east bracket, and drop 2 to the suns in the finals before winning the trophy.


I think I've seen this script before. It's called "18-and-1".
[/quote]

As a Detroit fan across the board, I really hope the Celtics 'choke' but with such an amazing record I can't help but be a little leary. If the Pistons make the Eastern Finals I would love to have them play someone else besides the Celtics.

Even if they do play the Celtics though they should be able to compete just fine


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> what's with people having no confidence in the celtics? they're gonna tear up the east bracket, and drop 2 to the suns in the finals before winning the trophy.


I think I've seen this script before. It's called "18-and-1".
[/quote]
Is there a book out yet


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Suns/Spurs again!
Suns need big series from Shaq and grant hill

I see 7th seed dallas knocking out 2nd seed NO


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Bring it on Phoenix!! Its time we get to see the real Spurs team come out and play... What sucks is the tough road ahead, having to go through the Suns, Mavs, Lakers and finally the Celts/Pistons--- doesnt get any tougher than that-


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> what's with people having no confidence in the celtics? they're gonna tear up the east bracket, and drop 2 to the suns in the finals before winning the trophy.


I think I've seen this script before. It's called "18-and-1".
[/quote]
Is there a book out yet








[/quote]

I think there are some about the perfect season, but I'm going to guess that nobody bothered writing the 18-and-1 book.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Bring it on Phoenix!! Its time we get to see the real Spurs team come out and play... What sucks is the tough road ahead, having to go through the Suns, Mavs, Lakers and finally the Celts/Pistons--- doesnt get any tougher than that-


Dont worry dude, your spurs will be sitting on a beach sipping cocktails with the next 7-10 days..

Im sure they will have a very relaxing playoffs


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Im not worried dude... Who are the Suns going to add to their roster next year to try to knock off the Spurs?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Im not worried dude... Who are the Suns going to add to their roster next year to try to knock off the Spurs?


The final peice to the puzzle was added a few months back...
The championship winning jigsaw is complete









Killer front court, nasty back court, experience, youth, Highest scoring team in the league, Bigtime defence when needed....What more does a team want?


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Im not worried dude... Who are the Suns going to add to their roster next year to try to knock off the Spurs?


The final peice to the puzzle was added a few months back...
The championship winning jigsaw is complete









Killer front court, nasty back court, experience, youth, Highest scoring team in the league, Bigtime defence when needed....What more does a team want?
[/quote]

Actually I think both Denver and Golden State average more points per game then the suns.

Phoenix also gives up 105 a game.

Phoenix was a better team last year at 61-21 when S.A. took them out.

Phoenix has a worse record since acquiring Shaq (.629) then they have all year (.671)


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Kyle2154 said:


> Im not worried dude... Who are the Suns going to add to their roster next year to try to knock off the Spurs?


The final peice to the puzzle was added a few months back...
The championship winning jigsaw is complete









Killer front court, nasty back court, experience, youth, Highest scoring team in the league, Bigtime defence when needed....What more does a team want?
[/quote]

Actually I think both Denver and Golden State average more points per game then the suns.
[/quote]
Who asked you lol


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Petty wars, the Lakers would whip either team.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Kyle2154 said:


> Im not worried dude... Who are the Suns going to add to their roster next year to try to knock off the Spurs?


The final peice to the puzzle was added a few months back...
The championship winning jigsaw is complete









Killer front court, nasty back court, experience, youth, Highest scoring team in the league, Bigtime defence when needed....What more does a team want?
[/quote]

Actually I think both Denver and Golden State average more points per game then the suns.

Phoenix also gives up 105 a game.

Phoenix was a better team last year at 61-21 when S.A. took them out.

Phoenix has a worse record since acquiring Shaq (.629) then they have all year (.671)
[/quote]
Playoffs, its all about the playoffs!
If the suns lose they lose, but credit to them for rolling the dice!

There are things to like about this spurs team...I love michael finley, love Damon stoudamire, love kurt thomas...Also got tons of respect for tim duncan and robert horry...I just hate manu ginobli and tony parker with a passion! And bruce bowen is a dirty cheating POS!

Fargo, i dont see the lakers coming out of that denver series unscathed.. The will go through but the nuggets will put up a fight!


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I'm just saying, the spurs have won it, I think 3 of the last 5 years. I can't believe anyone would shrug off a team like that.

If they win it again this year, 4 out of 6 would be amazing.

The suns haven't even made it to the finals since 1993, so if anyone is worth shurggin' off.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

"If the Suns lose they lose, but credit to them for rolling the dice"... lol- yeah, since now they issue credit for failure in pro sports--- Im sure Mark Cuban is thinking the same...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> "If the Suns lose they lose, but credit to them for rolling the dice"... lol- yeah, since now they issue credit for failure in pro sports--- Im sure Mark Cuban is thinking the same...


i love this quote from you...i can't wait to hear you cry when the spurs get bounced. lol.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I don't think the Suns are going to knock out the Spurs, granted I could care less...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> "If the Suns lose they lose, but credit to them for rolling the dice"... lol- yeah, since now they issue credit for failure in pro sports--- Im sure Mark Cuban is thinking the same...


i love this quote from you...i can't wait to hear you cry when the spurs get bounced. lol.
[/quote]

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE... why are you even in here??? ... Oh, thats right, your team is finally good for the first time in 20 years... I would think with the way your Patriots ended their season you would wait a bit on the claims to your teams fame? Ya think? I still have 4 championship dvds in my collection-


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

So what are the predictions on the Raptors vs Magic series?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> So what are the predictions on the Raptors vs Magic series?


Magic go through then get their assed handed to them in the next round


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> "If the Suns lose they lose, but credit to them for rolling the dice"... lol- yeah, since now they issue credit for failure in pro sports--- Im sure Mark Cuban is thinking the same...


i love this quote from you...i can't wait to hear you cry when the spurs get bounced. lol.
[/quote]

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE... why are you even in here??? ... Oh, thats right, your team is finally good for the first time in 20 years... I would think with the way your Patriots ended their season you would wait a bit on the claims to your teams fame? Ya think? I still have 4 championship dvds in my collection-
[/quote]

dude...why are you in here? last time i checked san antonio was a few thousand miles from wisconsin...i mean, at least i can drive to the teams that i support in under an hour. hey...how many spurs games have you been to this year man?!? go celtics.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ive been to 2 asshole... Minnesota and Milwaukee- next year I plan on making it 3 while making a visit to Chicago--- I dont let state boundry lines MAKE ME decide which teams I follow, but thats completely fine that you do-


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Game one....Phoenix VS San Antonio......WOW. What a great game. I hope the series continues like that. Cavs game was good also...shaping up to be a great post season.

And guys...quit the bickering...why cant you people just enjoy good basketball without getting as fanatical on it?


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Game one....Phoenix VS San Antonio......WOW. What a great game. I hope the series continues like that. Cavs game was good also...shaping up to be a great post season.
> 
> And guys...quit the bickering...why cant you people just enjoy good basketball without getting as fanatical on it?


I think the Playoffs are getting the best of everyone...

I missed the game today...stupid work, but yeah it looks like it was a good one, Spurs down 4 at the end of the third and come back to win by 2...must have been good. Cavs came from behind too eh?

Looks like N.O. might be off to the 'choke' so many are talking about...

Go Pistons tomorrow!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

1st blood to the spurs huh!
Aint over yet!

UK coverage of the playoffs is non existant








We get the finals but nothing else!

Anyone know how i could watch the games online?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

good game suns v spurs...... im sure u can watch if u pay at nba.com

go pistons today


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Must suck to be you Devon... you missed one of the greatest playoff games ever!!!!! Thos BORING Spurs up to their old tricks again--lol-- I saw the look in Timmy's eye halfway thru the second... even down 16 at the time!!! I knew he was not going to be denied---


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Must suck to be you Devon... you missed one of the greatest playoff games ever!!!!! Thos BORING Spurs up to their old tricks again--lol-- I saw the look in Timmy's eye halfway thru the second... even down 16 at the time!!! I knew he was not going to be denied---


Na being me is great thanks







Just a pain i cant watch the games live!

Shaq and Amare were in foul trouble pretty much the whole game, Dont expect that to happen this whole series..
Duncan hits a clutch 3, Dont expect that to happen again
Home court and it took that kind of heroic effort to beat this suns team?

Suns in 6

And your only fun to watch when you play PHX, see a pattern forming there?


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

ICEE said:


> good game suns v spurs...... im sure u can watch if u pay at nba.com
> 
> go pistons today


Yep! Just april in the D!!! Wings finish it up tonight, but Pistons should go up 1-0 this afternoon!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Must suck to be you Devon... you missed one of the greatest playoff games ever!!!!! Thos BORING Spurs up to their old tricks again--lol-- I saw the look in Timmy's eye halfway thru the second... even down 16 at the time!!! I knew he was not going to be denied---


Na being me is great thanks







Just a pain i cant watch the games live!

Shaq and Amare were in foul trouble pretty much the whole game, Dont expect that to happen this whole series..
Duncan hits a clutch 3, Dont expect that to happen again
Home court and it took that kind of heroic effort to beat this suns team?

Suns in 6

And your only fun to watch when you play PHX, see a pattern forming there?
[/quote]

Shaq and Amare WERE in foul trouble the whole game.... I do expect this to continue- A) Shaq is fat and slow... and B)he is going up against the greatest pf of all-time- not good for him even tho he did play well at times on the Defensive end... but to remind you he is fat and slow... so yes, he will probably spend more time on the bench than floor

then we all saw what happened when Amare was forced to play Timmy... nothing new, he was dominated- Amares biggest problem is he is too bull headed and stupid to stay on the floor against a smart team like the Spurs- He is in foul trouble every game against SA... see a pattern?

Duncan did hit a clutch three, and I do not expect it to happen again nor do I think they will need it to happen again... but on another note timmy will do whatever it takes to win, even if that means hitting a three-(if shaq wasnt so fat and lazy he could have maybe acted like tim was on the floor?)

so game 1, the road team gets a 16 point lead... plays as well as they can... have 2 cances to win at the buzzer(end of reg, 1st ot)... and STILL lose--- this lose will haunt them the whole series--- face it dude- your suns havent beat the spurs since 1998 in the playoffs at which timmy missed the post season because of injury--- other than that duncan has NEVER lost in the first round--- the Suns are still making the STUPID mistakes down the stretch and the Spurs are clearly the smarter team- now ill ask.... "Do you see a pattern?"


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Phoenix choked that one. Up 3, up 5, time running out, one solid possession needed, and the coach just couldn't call that key time out when the next possession decided the game. Even though Phoenix was totally predictable coming up the court. That was truly exasperating watching them not being able to close and having no interior defense to stop the SA guards. That game will haunt them if they lose the series.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Yeah, Phoenix was going to have to be lucky to come out the better team 4 games that series. They were the better team last night, and they blew it. So they will have to be the better team 5 games, and I just don't see that happening.

Go Pistons!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sixers beat the pistons.
go sixers. im not the biggest basketball fan, but im pretty sure that ws a major upset correct?


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

It was rough.

I thought the Pistons had it, they were up like 12 fairly early on.

Wednesday is now a 'must win'


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Detroit has match-up problems with the SIxers. Those young young guys are tiring out the Pistons by the 4th Quarter. Happened in the regular season too. If Detroit loses this series, Flip is gone.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

celtics manhandling atl...watch out NBA, boston is gonna clean house.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

r1dermon said:


> celtics manhandling atl


Congrats?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hey, how'd those raps do yesterday? can't guard D howard? aww....better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Fargo said:


> celtics manhandling atl...watch out NBA, boston is gonna clean house.


Celtics better manhandle atlanta...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Kyle2154 said:


> Detroit has match-up problems with the SIxers. Those young young guys are tiring out the Pistons by the 4th Quarter. Happened in the regular season too. If Detroit loses this series, Flip is gone.


The 76ers are also grossly better then a 7 seed. They started out ridiculously out of the playoff picture but since have had the 3rd best record only to the Pistons and Celtics.

The 76ers are more like the 3 seed in the East.

If the 76ers make it by Detroit they will probably make it to the Eastern Finals.

[/quote]

Actually, no. The Sixers have terrible matchup problems against Orlando because they have no one to guard Howard, and Orlando is a younger team that does not get tired. Boston on the other hand is absurdly deep and I doubt anyone in the conference beats them. Again it's about matchups. If I had to bet right now, I'd still say Detroit in 6 based on rebounding and experience, but we'll no more in a few days. Philly does have a great future if they can manage to hang on to the young studs. Thadeus young, Green, and Igoudalas are all young impact players - all they'll need is a few big men through FA and the draft.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

det fans= RELAX... its one game, your Pistons are still going to beat the Celtics and return to the Finals--


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Manu the argentine surrender monkey gets 6thman

Cant really dispute the fact he deserved it


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dont diss manu- youd love him if he was on your team-


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

KINGofKINGS said:


> dont diss manu- youd love him if he was on your team-


He would be 2nd on the Raptors depth chart :laugh:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hoping my cavs can get a 2-0 lead on the wizards tonight. game starts in 30


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> dont diss manu- youd love him if he was on your team-


Nope, not now anyway, hate the guy

UK gets one live NBA match per week...its late on a tuesday night...and this week... its the suns vs the spurs







Game 2
Means i have to stay up till 5am to see the whole thing, and i have to work at 9 the next day, and ill probably get a weeks worth of sh*t from the GF for calling bruce bowen a cheating c*unt at the top of my voice, but seeing the suns go back to the desert 1 game each will be worth it


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> det fans= RELAX... its one game, your Pistons are still going to beat the Celtics and return to the Finals--


good luck with that...we took 2 out of 3 against detroit. we only dropped 16 games all season. which i might remind you not one of the 16 came at the hands of the almighty spurs. haha. you make some terrible predictions man.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Even worse prediction is the celtics getting passed the cavs


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> dont diss manu- youd love him if he was on your team-


Nope, not now anyway, hate the guy

UK gets one live NBA match per week...its late on a tuesday night...and this week... its the suns vs the spurs







Game 2
Means i have to stay up till 5am to see the whole thing, and i have to work at 9 the next day, and ill probably get a weeks worth of sh*t from the GF for calling bruce bowen a cheating c*unt at the top of my voice, but seeing the suns go back to the desert 1 game each will be worth it
[/quote]

tired today devon....? lol


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> dont diss manu- youd love him if he was on your team-


Nope, not now anyway, hate the guy

UK gets one live NBA match per week...its late on a tuesday night...and this week... its the suns vs the spurs







Game 2
Means i have to stay up till 5am to see the whole thing, and i have to work at 9 the next day, and ill probably get a weeks worth of sh*t from the GF for calling bruce bowen a cheating c*unt at the top of my voice, but seeing the suns go back to the desert 1 game each will be worth it
[/quote]

tired today devon....? lol
[/quote]
Na i fell asleep at halftime, just watched the second half on tape, boy did they go cold!
So we are doin it the hard way huh, more fun that way i guess!
BTW we need to trade barbosa and diaw in the offseason, bring in a few players who are going to show up when it matters


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

how 'bout chris paul...f*cking dude is a beast!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I like Detroit to wake up tonight. Time to "turn it on" just like the Lakers did against them in '04...errrr, wait a minute...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

go sixers tonight.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Nick G said:


> go sixers tonight.





















Go Pistons!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

BTW, I like the Nuggets to upset the Lake show tonight. By like 15...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Detroit best win tonight


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

The announcers just won't admit it: The Pistons are tired out after 3 quarters running up and down against Philly. 5 starters with 10 plus years against a bunch of kids playing playground ball. If Detroit gets past Philly there's no way they have it to come out of the East. Poor Flip is gone after this year.

In the West, San Antonio is so much better coached than Phoenix it's not even funny. Every set is about unselfish ball; every Phoenix set is an attempt to make the perfect acrobatic play. They still don't play good defense.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe now after the Spurs sweep the Suns theyll start to gain the respect they deserve--- They play the game the way its suppose to be played--- Bye bye Phoenix....


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Nash, for all the good he does, is really bad on defense. Parker owned him last night. It will be interesting to see Paul and Parker matched up.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

actually I think pops will put bowen on Paul--- bowen is a premier one on one defender and that will also give parker a bit of a break on D so he has energy for O-


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

go sixers!


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

cavs goin to finish the loser wizards off wednesday at home. So when atlanta finishes rallies from their big win against the celts, and ends up beating them in 6, same with the sixers beating detroit, it looks like we will have to beat atlanta and then orlando to get back to the finals!! and then we will play the spurs and SWEEP them for payback on last year

btw, i can be delusional all i want


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fargo said:


> Nash, for all the good he does, is really bad on defense. Parker owned him last night. It will be interesting to see Paul and Parker matched up.


Really is do or die time tonight!

Agree about nash, he just hasnt performed in this series
Shaq and amare have done thier bit, noone else has offered anything though!

Bye Bye DiAntoni

EDIT.. Ok spurs just got mauled when it really mattered!
Diaw, Raja, Barbosa etc woke up

I dont hold a huge amount of hope for game 5 but no sweep for the dirty spurs!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Nash, for all the good he does, is really bad on defense. Parker owned him last night. It will be interesting to see Paul and Parker matched up.


Really is do or die time tonight!

Agree about nash, he just hasnt performed in this series
Shaq and amare have done thier bit, noone else has offered anything though!

Bye Bye DiAntoni

*EDIT.. Ok spurs just got mauled when it really mattered!*Diaw, Raja, Barbosa etc woke up

I dont hold a huge amount of hope for game 5 but no sweep for the dirty spurs!
[/quote]

when it really mattered... LOL- yeah, like games 1,2, and 3 didnt matter????


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Nash, for all the good he does, is really bad on defense. Parker owned him last night. It will be interesting to see Paul and Parker matched up.


Really is do or die time tonight!

Agree about nash, he just hasnt performed in this series
Shaq and amare have done thier bit, noone else has offered anything though!

Bye Bye DiAntoni

*EDIT.. Ok spurs just got mauled when it really mattered!*Diaw, Raja, Barbosa etc woke up

I dont hold a huge amount of hope for game 5 but no sweep for the dirty spurs!
[/quote]

when it really mattered... LOL- yeah, like games 1,2, and 3 didnt matter????
[/quote]
You cant win a 7 game series in games 1, 2 or 3 can you

It took Mike DA 3 games to realise tony parker can just walk past steve nash whenever he pleases
It was always shawn marion who kept parker quiet, looks like diaw has been given the job


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Too little too late. The time to start playing team defense was 3 games ago.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Nash, for all the good he does, is really bad on defense. Parker owned him last night. It will be interesting to see Paul and Parker matched up.


Really is do or die time tonight!

Agree about nash, he just hasnt performed in this series
Shaq and amare have done thier bit, noone else has offered anything though!

Bye Bye DiAntoni

*EDIT.. Ok spurs just got mauled when it really mattered!*Diaw, Raja, Barbosa etc woke up

I dont hold a huge amount of hope for game 5 but no sweep for the dirty spurs!
[/quote]

when it really mattered... LOL- yeah, like games 1,2, and 3 didnt matter????
[/quote]
*You cant win a 7 game series in games 1, 2 or 3 can you*It took Mike DA 3 games to realise tony parker can just walk past steve nash whenever he pleases
It was always shawn marion who kept parker quiet, looks like diaw has been given the job
[/quote]

lol- no, you cant.... nor can you win one when falling behind 3-0(or atleast history tells us that)... cmon Devon- Pops is the master at making adjustments--- i would LOVE to see Boris shoot the ball 20 times again tommorow night--- your Suns have just pro longed the innevitable.... cya next year-


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Nash, for all the good he does, is really bad on defense. Parker owned him last night. It will be interesting to see Paul and Parker matched up.


Really is do or die time tonight!

Agree about nash, he just hasnt performed in this series
Shaq and amare have done thier bit, noone else has offered anything though!

Bye Bye DiAntoni

*EDIT.. Ok spurs just got mauled when it really mattered!*Diaw, Raja, Barbosa etc woke up

I dont hold a huge amount of hope for game 5 but no sweep for the dirty spurs!
[/quote]

when it really mattered... LOL- yeah, like games 1,2, and 3 didnt matter????
[/quote]
*You cant win a 7 game series in games 1, 2 or 3 can you*It took Mike DA 3 games to realise tony parker can just walk past steve nash whenever he pleases
It was always shawn marion who kept parker quiet, looks like diaw has been given the job
[/quote]

lol- no, you cant.... *nor can you win one when falling behind 3-0*(or atleast history tells us that)... cmon Devon- Pops is the master at making adjustments--- i would LOVE to see Boris shoot the ball 20 times again tommorow night--- your Suns have just pro longed the innevitable.... cya next year-
[/quote]

ask the red sox...haha. yeah, suns are done...spurs are looking pretty scary, with the exception of last night.

anyone see jason kidds flagrant? what a douche!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the red sox??? this is still an NBA thread isnt it?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

3-0, sox came back and beat the yankees...yeah...i figured you didn't watch sports all that much.

anyway, go celtics.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I do watch sports... and I did watch them comeback, but this is the NBA and that is the MLB... youre in the wrong thread-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

We dont need borris to shoot the ball 20 times, we need him to keep parker quiet!
If he does that the rest of the team stays alert defensivly we have _a chance_ of coming out of tomorrow night 3-2

A 30+ effort from nash would be nice too, he is due


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I do watch sports... and I did watch them comeback, but this is the NBA and that is the MLB... youre in the wrong thread-


dude, why do you nitpick so much? the spurs aren't even going to make the finals to get destroyed by the celtics...your hometown (what...1500 miles away?) team isn't going to "repeat" sorry.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> I do watch sports... and I did watch them comeback, but this is the NBA and that is the MLB... youre in the wrong thread-


dude, why do you nitpick so much? the spurs aren't even going to make the finals to get destroyed by the celtics...your hometown (what...1500 miles away?) team isn't going to "repeat" sorry.
[/quote]

Actually I have to agree with KOK here. I saw the statistics on ESPN this morning. The 83 times there has been a 3 games to 0 in the NBA the team on top won. That's 100% of the time. Stop comparing a 'game of inches', in baseball, where a good record is a 58.6 winning percentage to basketball where a good record could be 75%. Especially in an NBA thread.

Baseball is more suseptible to 4 straight upsets then basketball...not comparible. Don't bash him as a sportsfan for pointing out the 100% truth.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Kyle2154 said:


> I do watch sports... and I did watch them comeback, but this is the NBA and that is the MLB... youre in the wrong thread-


dude, why do you nitpick so much? the spurs aren't even going to make the finals to get destroyed by the celtics...your hometown (what...1500 miles away?) team isn't going to "repeat" sorry.
[/quote]

Actually I have to agree with KOK here. I saw the statistics on ESPN this morning. The 83 times there has been a 3 games to 0 in the NBA the team on top won. That's 100% of the time. Stop comparing a 'game of inches', in baseball, where a good record is a 58.6 winning percentage to basketball where a good record could be 75%. Especially in an NBA thread.

Baseball is more suseptible to 4 straight upsets then basketball...not comparible. Don't bash him as a sportsfan for pointing out the 100% truth.
[/quote]
Have you just gone to the effort of pointing out the team with the 3-0 advantage is more likely to win the series?
Thanks captain obvious!


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> I do watch sports... and I did watch them comeback, but this is the NBA and that is the MLB... youre in the wrong thread-


dude, why do you nitpick so much? the spurs aren't even going to make the finals to get destroyed by the celtics...your hometown (what...1500 miles away?) team isn't going to "repeat" sorry.
[/quote]

Actually I have to agree with KOK here. I saw the statistics on ESPN this morning. The 83 times there has been a 3 games to 0 in the NBA the team on top won. That's 100% of the time. Stop comparing a 'game of inches', in baseball, where a good record is a 58.6 winning percentage to basketball where a good record could be 75%. Especially in an NBA thread.

Baseball is more suseptible to 4 straight upsets then basketball...not comparible. Don't bash him as a sportsfan for pointing out the 100% truth.
[/quote]
Have you just gone to the effort of pointing out the team with the 3-0 advantage is more likely to win the series?
Thanks captain obvious!
[/quote]

Being a sad, and desperate Suns fan it doesn't suprise me you would attack someone pointing out the obvious...

However, No, I thought it was odd he claimed "oh you don't watch sports much do you" after claiming, look the Red Sox did it.

Apparently, it was necessary to point out that the odds, and history, are against the Suns.

Your welcome, good luck next year.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Sad and desperate?...lol

How does me pointing out you said something stupid make me sad and desperate?


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I thought you pointed out something obvious?

Either way, I figured your Suns would be sad, because their losing, and desperate, because they are down 3-0. Being a Suns fan, I figured you were Sad and Desperate...

Sorry I talked bad about your boyfriend because he mad references to baseball. Heck you guys are porbably right, I mean, damn the Red Sox did it...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Boyfriend?

So because we disagree on a sporting matter you call me gay?
Ok with a post like that im assuming your a young kid.. thats a good reason for me to aim my posts at someone else...Cya


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Nice one...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

umm...are you guys going to keep playing pattycake? nobody is talking sports anymore, too busy pointing out obvious sh*t. kyle, dude, we're all impressed...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

It really does look like Boston/LA. Although we'll see how good the Spurs look in round 2, hopefully against a team that can play defense. If they win decisively in round 2 they are a serious threat to repeat.

Philly was one half away from taking the commanding lead on Detroit, and then the inevitable happened: Detroit woke up. Still think Pistons' tank will be empty by the time they meet Boston, if they even get past Orlando.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

If the suns arnt going to be involved then id love to see a Lakers/celtics finals

For historys sake if nothing else!


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Boston cant even beat THE HAWKS why does everyone write off the Cavs!?


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Go Pistons!

What a show last night. At one point they were up, what, 26 points? I hope they wrap it up in game 6.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

The Pistons played so well the last 2 games.

All the doubt in my mind when they were tied up 2-2 in the series has been erased by the great performances as of late.

Round 2 baby!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Detroit's shooting was sick the last 2 games. I think the Orlando series will be tougher than people think. I'd say Pistons in 7.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Hawks force game 7......Good for them!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

how long you gonna keep that avatar devon???????? lol


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

better than being a frontrunner


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Where's mr. bigshot frontrunner now? Like seein your team get mopped all over the floor?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^****


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> ^****


Yeah choosing the team most likely to win then acting all smug when they do really isnt cool!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

devon... you p.o.s... your more of a front runner than I ever will be--- Ive been watching this team for almost 20 years--- I doubt you can say the same about the Suns--- only difference is my team always kicks your teams ASS and makes them thier bitch... so I catch the sh*t for it??? I see how it works... If the Spurs didnt consistently win you guys wouldnt care.... but because they are always beating your teams... it becomes a problem----


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> devon... you p.o.s... your more of a front runner than I ever will be--- Ive been watching this team for almost 20 years--- I doubt you can say the same about the Suns--- only difference is my team always kicks your teams ASS and makes them thier bitch... so I catch the sh*t for it??? I see how it works... If the Spurs didnt consistently win you guys wouldnt care.... but because they are always beating your teams... it becomes a problem----


So by following a team who hasnt won sh*t....EVER...Im a frontrunner????
You dont understand the phrase "frontrunner" do you, you muppet

Google it before you come back dumbass


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lets say those Suns could have pulled of some wins against the Spurs and they were the ones holding 3-4 championship rings over the past decade... would you then consider yourself a front runner??? would you stop following your team if they started winning??? I doubt it... its just a coincidince that the team I follow is a winning team- you guys label me as a front runner because they kick the sh*t out of your teams-- and that pisses you off-- but in reality i started watching SA because of the Admiral... I could care less what their record was when I was 8 years old----

"muppet"... lol- what are you in the 8th grade?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Let's keep it civil, guys. I'd hate to think that warnings were handed out over who picked whom...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

celtics finally out of the 1st round, heh.

NO is gonna take SA. you heard it here first...(well, probably not, but whatever).


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Considering they're already up a game, that is not necessarily crazy to guess.

Pistons going up 2-0 tonight? I sure hope so.

Looks like we are headed for that crazy eastern final everyone is talking about. Even though we would be the underdog to see the Celtics/Pistons series would be intense.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

no KoK we only make fun of you because you are so completely smug about being a spurs fan. You think you are better than everyone else because you are a spurs fan. Thats why we make fun of you. You talk up your team to no end, and i LOVE seeing them lose.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> no KoK we only make fun of you because you are so completely smug about being a spurs fan. You think you are better than everyone else because you are a spurs fan. Thats why we make fun of you. You talk up your team to no end, and i LOVE seeing them lose.


Most sports fans are smug about their love of the game man. Die hard fans are what make sports great. Being a big fan just means more hatred for other teams. I think it is more odd that on your 'day to day' you are rooting against the Spurs just because of some guy on the internet's love for them.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

no i root against them because they are boring to watch, and they swept my team in last years final.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> celtics finally out of the 1st round, heh.


That had me worried. I like KG a lot, even though I have them getting beaten by the Pistons and then they f*ck around with the Hawks and almost go out in 7? (Well, not "almost", as the game was decided before that lovely Marvin Williams takedown, but you know what I mean.)

Do keep an eye on the stat where if you go 7 in the first round, you don't make the Finals. There is SOME validity to that, though obviously a lot of teams that go 7 in the first are in 4/5 matchups and thus probably aren't Finals material...if Philly had taken Detroit the distance, I would say there's *no* validity to it this year, but I'm still leaning towards the Pistons out of the East.



> NO is gonna take SA. you heard it here first...(well, probably not, but whatever).


Not first, but you're among the first among people whose sports knowledge I respect. I like the Hornets a lot, but I'm not sure that they'll eventually win out...I see it going 6 or 7 for sure, and likely the Spurs win if it goes the full length.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Pistons up 2-0!

Yesterday's win wasn't as impressive as game #1, but a win none the less!

The Cleveland/Boston game today should be really interesting.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

typical Cleveland Mike Brown offense. Give it to Lebron and watch him fight a triple team instead of using him in more versitle situations. Every TNT commentator called out Brown's pathetic offensive schemes. Maybe the Cleveland press could learn something from that.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

really worried last night about the whole cover lebron strategy. outside the cavs have been on fire, (/me thinks back to the lebron pass in the first round to delonte for the 3 pointer outside). but regardless, low scoring game for sure, cavs probably are the best matchup for the celts in the east.

as for new orleans. looking good against the spurs again. chris paul is a beast...an absolute beast.

and why should kobe get mvp? do the cavs win more than 20 games without lebron? answer is no.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Pistons need to win tonight. Even though they are up 2-0, the debatable win two nights ago probably has Orlando ready to tear 'em up tonight at home. Howard is just freaky good.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> really worried last night about the whole cover lebron strategy. outside the cavs have been on fire, (/me thinks back to the lebron pass in the first round to delonte for the 3 pointer outside). but regardless, low scoring game for sure, cavs probably are the best matchup for the celts in the east.
> 
> as for new orleans. looking good against the spurs again. chris paul is a beast...an absolute beast.
> 
> and why should kobe get mvp? do the cavs win more than 20 games without lebron? answer is no.


The Cavs are the best match for the Celtics because their coach has a superstar and doesn't know how to coach him. Mike Brown/Lebron = Doug Collins/Michael Jordan. Asfar as MVP goes, Kobs had it coming for quite some time. Undfortunately the voters go by team records too much. You need to go by the scenario if the player was absent. Lakers are slightly over 500 without Kobe but with Bynum and Gasol. New Orleans is under 500 without Paul. But the Cavs are bottom dwellers without Lebron. They never won a game without Lebron all year. I myself am a Sixers fan, but I think Lebron as top scorer and in the top 10 in rebounds and assists and best 4th quarter scoring average and surrounded by mediocrity is easily MVP.

One thing to remember about the SA/Hornets series is that the SA guards are much less effective when having to constantly be on the watch for Chris Paul. Whereas they love Nash since he can't play defense.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

started out REAL shaky for the celts, but they came back and dominated, and really showed why they had the best record in the NBA this year.

huge huge huge win for the spurs, if they didn't win last night..it's over. i still think NO takes that series.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Celtics vs LeGone tonight. The key players for Boston IMO are Rhondo and Allen. They don't play as well on the road. If they step up, Cavs should get worn out. Key as usual for Cavs is if the 2nd tier players - everybody but Lebron - are able to convert when Lebron dishes off on the triple team. Cavs coach can't save them.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

rhondo is overrated.... you put him on a team that doesnt have kg, pierce, and ray ray and noone would ever hear his name--- I do think the cavs have gotten a bit smarter by backing off of him... the dude cant make a jumper to save his life!-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Celtics LOL - Roadblock. It was really quite amusing to listen to Barkley talk about the Cavs. It was even more amusing to watch the last 3 minutes of the 2nd quarter when Lebron sat down. All of a sudden the Cleveland coach's offense is totally exposed. They have no set plays or rhythms or diversity of looks or quick passing to speak of. It's totally contingent upon Lebron being both player and coach. Come on, who's really the MVP? That team is sharing the cellar with the Heat without LBJ. It was even more amusing during the pregame show to listen to the TNT crew explain how to free up Lebron against the Celtics defense. These are not hindsight-20/20 fans but real professionals who won NBA rings. It was almost as if they had to politely explain to the Clevland coach how to deal with the situation, since he can't coach offense. Great win for the Cavas though. The more I watch this series the more I think it's going to be San Antonio and Detroit this year.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Watching the 2 teams pound eachother certainly brings a smile to the Detroit fans.

I would, almost picking my own poison, love to see the Cavs upset the Celtics.

Hope the pistons can wrap up their series tonight. Rumor has it they may sit Billups, and kinda roll the dice to see about tonights game. Wouldn't suprise me if Orlando snuck out game 5, as they have promised.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fargo said:


> The more I watch this series the more I think it's going to be San Antonio and Detroit this year.


I tend to agree...

Bet the NBA are praying otherwise, there is no-way your average casual Viewer would sit through a spurs/pistons series


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Kyle2154 said:


> The more I watch this series the more I think it's going to be San Antonio and Detroit this year.


I tend to agree...

Bet the NBA are praying otherwise, there is no-way your average casual Viewer would sit through a spurs/pistons series
[/quote]

If Kobe's back doesn't get better, the Lakers are done. With a healthy Kobe I think LA still comes out of the conference.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> The more I watch this series the more I think it's going to be San Antonio and Detroit this year.


I tend to agree...

Bet the NBA are praying otherwise, there is no-way your average casual Viewer would sit through a spurs/pistons series
[/quote]

coming from someone who doesnt even watch the games


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ICEE said:


> The more I watch this series the more I think it's going to be San Antonio and Detroit this year.


I tend to agree...

Bet the NBA are praying otherwise, there is no-way your average casual Viewer would sit through a spurs/pistons series
[/quote]

coming from someone who doesnt even watch the games








[/quote]
I watch plenty of games, iv watched 2 of the lakers/jazz games, 3 of the hornets/spurs and the whole celtics/cavs series..
The deeper into the playoffs it gets the more games get shown over here!

Thanks for the comment though


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I said that cuz u said u couldnt watch your suns couple weeks ago


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ICEE said:


> I said that cuz u said u couldnt watch your suns couple weeks ago


Reg season doesnt get much coverage in the UK

playoffs do though

Suns going after the celts assistant as new coach, DiAntoni has gone to the knicks LOL
He and starbury didnt get on well and im looking forward to seeing him run the floor with zach randolf and eddy curry in the lineup!
Atleast him and quentin can reminisce about the good old days


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

spurs/detroit would be the lowest rated NBA finals ever.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Well hopefully the ratings aren't going to determine the finals then...

Back on subject. Yeah the Detroit defense has been nasty.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, Horry's right on cue. In the midst of a heated semi-final, he throws a dirty play in, only this time it really did get a guy with back problems injured. Classy on the part of the San Antonio fans to chant Horry's name while David West lay on the ground. I'm sure all the Spurs fans on this forum will be apologizing for that play soon enough. WHy would such a good team need to throw cheap shots?


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I really wonder what the game will be like tomorrow for the Celtics/Cavs

It is so odd that even though it is knotted up 3-3 it seems like the Celtics are the HUGE favorite.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Why? They have no collective playoff experience. The Cav's have more experience and the best player on the floor. I see no reason why it wont be a coin toss tomorrow. 2/3 games in Boston the cavs shouldve won already if you watched the games.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fargo said:


> Why? They have no collective playoff experience. The Cav's have more experience and the best player on the floor. I see no reason why it wont be a coin toss tomorrow. 2/3 games in Boston the cavs shouldve won already if you watched the games.


"should have won".... that goes a long ways dont it--- Bos will win big on their home floor today-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm just saying the odds aren't in anyones favor. In all of Bostons games AT Cleveland, they really didnt come close to winning any of them. Cleveland came close to winning 2/3 in Boston. Its not impossible for Cleveland to win today. I really don't see how any team could be favored.

Anyways, KoK nobody wants the spurs, the most boring team in the history of basketball, to win. Imagine a Spurs/Detroit finals...that would be DISASTROUS for the league NOBODY would watch


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

anyone that says the spurs are boring either a) doesnt watch them... or b) is a COMPLETE MORON... or c) follows a team that gets beat by sa year after year-- come on... even the respectable broadcasters even make comments wondering why the idiots say this team is boring--- this is a Spurs team that was labeled "soft" throught the 90's.... and now they are dirty and boring... lol- just keep letting the media brainwash you--- but in all fairness I bet you were pretty bored when the Spurs SWEPT your cavs last year huh???

and pork... in all honesty- I have to add somethin dude... you sit there and call my team "boring?" Im sorry but have you even watched a game of that Cavs Celts series??? I cant stand more than the highlights... has either team hit 70 yet?


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

my team suffers from an incredibly awful offense. Pretty much, Mike Brown is one of the worst coaches in the NBA.

And no, i'm not an idiot. And yes, the spurs are boring. Tim Duncan = not a highlight player. Manu Ginobili = biggest flopper ever. Tony parker is the ONLY reason the Spurs are good.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> my team suffers from an incredibly awful offense. Pretty much, Mike Brown is one of the worst coaches in the NBA.
> 
> And no, i'm not an idiot. And yes, the spurs are boring. Tim Duncan = not a highlight player. Manu Ginobili = biggest flopper ever. *Tony parker is the ONLY reason the Spurs are good.*


that comment right there just proved you have never watched a Spurs game in your life...... Actually the "biggest flopper ever" title would go to that big haired waste of space Varejo on the Cavs... atleast Manu is a proven WINNER---


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

LOL ok so Tony Parker isnt good. Alright sure.

Anyways, really its pointless even trying to discus anything with a frontrunner. They just think their team is the best in the world and call everyone else with an opinion stupid.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Well, Horry's right on cue. In the midst of a heated semi-final, he throws a dirty play in, only this time it really did get a guy with back problems injured. Classy on the part of the San Antonio fans to chant Horry's name while David West lay on the ground. I'm sure all the Spurs fans on this forum will be apologizing for that play soon enough. WHy would such a good team need to throw cheap shots?


dont be such a p*ssy--- ill admit chanting horry afterwards isnt very classy but ive seen many arenas do exactly the same thing in every pro sport- call it what you want but why show pitty to the rival team... especially with the attitude West has shown- that f*cker had it comin-.... and if it was such a DIRTY play why was there no suspension or EVEN fine??? get a clue dude--- its the fuckin playoffs!! dumb sh*t coach shouldnt have had his key players in with 5 mins left and down 20... SA had their bench in...?[/quote]

As I remember you excused Horry's cheap shot on Nash last year as well and relished in the fact that Stern the idiot benched two key Phoenix players so that SA could win game 5. You always make excuses for the dirty play of Horry and Bowen. If you watch the video Horry deliberately forearmed West right where the back spasms are triggered, and every player knows where the pinched nerve spot is since most have suffered that injury. It was just enough to aggrivate the injury but not get suspended over - in other words a true p*ssy move. If you're going to base its' severity on what the league does then you're making no sense, since all the league cares about is a Boston/LA final. And when people say. "it's the playoffs," they're generally talking about hard fouls, not delibberate forearms to the Siatic nerve. A true apologist you are.

And why is anyone even discussing the Cavs? They have the 2nd best player in the NBA. That's all they have. The rest of the team is mediocre, and the coach is a total joke on offense and yet keeps his job. Any true playoff discussion on a normal year counts Cleveland out until they get a SG and a PF that can score consistently. and a real coach.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

What do you call a bunch of white guys sitting on the bench?

The NBA


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

awful quiet in here today... what a shocker-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

It's quiet because a San Antonio win is the next worse thing to ailing health and ruined finances. Conngrads though, you guys deserved it in spite of that thug Horry. I'm actually glad they won, because I want the two best teams in the conference finals.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Yep apart from San Antonio residents (And our KOK) the entire NBA following world let out a collective groan last night...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Face it, we're doomed to watch Detroit vs San Antonio.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Yep apart from San Antonio residents (And our KOK) the entire NBA following world let out a collective groan last night...


I'm trying to figure out what it is about the Spurs that people dislike. I have no problem with Detroit, and they're good every year. Lakers have 3 titles in this decade, and I don't mind them. Boston hired a mercenary team and even them I don't dislike. The Mavericks are very hatable with Cuban running them, but I restrict my hatred to him. Tim Duncan seems like a very humble guy for all his greatness, very coachable. Parker and Ginoble seem like okay guys. Why does everyone hate them?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Fargo said:


> Yep apart from San Antonio residents (And our KOK) the entire NBA following world let out a collective groan last night...


I'm trying to figure out what it is about the Spurs that people dislike. I have no problem with Detroit, and they're good every year. Lakers have 3 titles in this decade, and I don't mind them. Boston hired a mercenary team and even them I don't dislike. The Mavericks are very hatable with Cuban running them, but I restrict my hatred to him. Tim Duncan seems like a very humble guy for all his greatness, very coachable. Parker and Ginoble seem like okay guys. Why does everyone hate them?
[/quote]
I dont hate them...it is just boring to watch. Not for the basketball purest...but for the casual fan...because they dont have any flashy players. A very solid and well coached team...but very mechanical. Watch most teams and you are not sure what you are going to get...dunks...3's...fast breaks...erratic defence...good defence...in most cases there is a level of unpredictability. Watching the spurs is like watching a clock...you know what you are going to see before you even turn on the TV. The only really exciting game they played in the playoff's was what.....game 1 against Phoenix ? At least that is how I see it.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

That's it: The Spurs are so mechanically perfect that they leave nothing to spontanaity or chance. Very little finesse other than Parker. Just great defense, passing, shooting and stage presence. They're too perfect. Perfect entertainment for the purist but terribly tedious for the lay person. Maybe the Spurs are actually all Terminators sent down to earth in order to replace basketball players with machines.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i agree, i am a casual bball fan at best (maybe watch what amounts to three games during the regular season, then a bit more during postseason), and i was watching the spurs last night and it was very boring. methodical and perfect is what they are. i remember watching them win the championship last year, and it was like "oh, we won, pretty cool" very ho-hum. i mean, they are good, so you cant hate, but unless you are from S.A.... they arent fun to watch.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Pistons better win


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

They're tired.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Bulls
Heat
TWolves

^Top 3 draft picks

I want the suns to trade for jerryd bayless, not going to happen though!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well, that settles it... I am a purist and you guys are causal fans--- maybe some of you should check out the And 1 tour??? Or its too bad that trampoline style of ball didnt make it on tv(forget what its called?)--- haha- but anyways, while you guys try to figure out why the Spurs are so boring, please excuse them while they win a 5th title in 7 years... If you want to talk boring- Talk Pistons - Celtics--- That series (like every east series) will struggle to have teams hit 90----- and fyi- there are MANY fans of the Spurs outside of SA-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Because there are MANY people of low integrity that love to follow the teams for the sole reason that they are good. Screw pride of your area, where you grew up, connecting with everyone around you, I just want to be the fan of the team thats good!

Just like all of a sudden everyone is a Celtics fan this year...no difference.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Lowporkwa said:


> Because there are MANY people of low integrity that love to follow the teams for the sole reason that they are good. Screw pride of your area, where you grew up, connecting with everyone around you, I just want to be the fan of the team thats good!
> 
> Just like all of a sudden everyone is a Celtics fan this year...no difference.


YEP. bandwagon people are in every sport.
unfortunately so are fans of those teams who get cocky the second their team is subjected to the slightest hint of opinion that doesnt jive with their own.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> well, that settles it... I am a purist and you guys are causal fans--- maybe some of you should check out the And 1 tour??? Or its too bad that trampoline style of ball didnt make it on tv(forget what its called?)--- haha- but anyways, while you guys try to figure out why the Spurs are so boring, please excuse them while they win a 5th title in 7 years... If you want to talk boring- Talk Pistons - Celtics--- That series (like every east series) will struggle to have teams hit 90----- and fyi- there are MANY fans of the Spurs outside of SA-


Purists and true Spurs fans would know that it would be the 5th title in 10 years, and only the 4th title in the last 7 years. (Actually, the 4th in 6, but that's okay...)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I meant 4th in 7... 5th in 10.... sorry Im a bit excited today- My team is playing in the WCF AGAIN--- Im a true fan dude--- everyone that knows me would agree... Watching nearly every game for the past 20 years should justify that- I am the opposite of a bandwagon fan--- but you guys should know that seeing is how you all know me so well---

So Pork- What do you call yourself? You know... the hometown fan that only follows his team when they win a few games or make some noise?? How much did you watch the Cavs before Lebron??--- Thats what I thought-


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I know, just giving you sh*t, man.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

for the record, i never called you or referred to you as a bandwagon fan.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> So Pork- What do you call yourself? You know... the hometown fan that only follows his team when they win a few games or make some noise?? How much did you watch the Cavs before Lebron??--- Thats what I thought-


Cleveland fans are the most long-suffering in Sports history. The city has the longest title drought of any major sports city, and every team is cursed, not just cursed in and of itself but also cursed with terrible coaches. If I know Lowporka, he's probably been a martyr for Cleveland teams all his life. When I moved to this area I couldn't believe the degree of loyalty there was to total futility.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you can call the 99 title whatever you like BUT please do not say NOONE cares... you can not speak for everyone... and I am sorry but I noticed quite a few other teams that were trying to win the title that year, If it would have been Jordan it would have been special... but because It was those boring Spurs... it means nothing---


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

So defensive KOK :laugh:

I never said it was a bad thing...just explaining why I feel the spurs dont get more love from the casual fan.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow....kobe...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Spurs blew 20 pt lead. That game could come back to haunt them.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I felt going into this series....the Spurs would probably win 2 games....but after that debacle....they might get their ass swept. They NEEDED to win that game when they had that large a lead...it would have been better for them to get blown out then to loose like that. They are in serious trouble imo.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I felt going into this series....the Spurs would probably win 2 games....but after that debacle....they might get their ass swept. They NEEDED to win that game when they had that large a lead...it would have been better for them to get blown out then to loose like that. They are in serious trouble imo.


You dont watch much B-Ball do you GG??? They did not NEED to win that game... lets remember that SA went down to NO 0-2 a very short time ago... Lets also remember game 7 was Monday nt... Lets STILL remember that the Spurs had problems with their flight leaving NO Mon nt and had to spend the nt in the jet.... all this adds up to fatigue in quarter no 4...

Im not worried, other SA fans are not worried- They built a 20 pt lead with Manu having his worst game of the post season... and then decided to throw up wide open bricks in the 4th quarter--- After watching last nts game they are clearly the better team(and I knew this coming in)... they match up much better with LA than NO---

All the team needs to do is win Fri nt and they have home ct--- if not... oh well, they will hold home court in SA and win game 5 in LA--- SA will win this series in 6--- This LA team does not scare me- remember these are the Spurs that ended the Lakers Dynasty when they had Shaq in his prime--- Im sorry Gasol, but you are NO Shaq- Everyone will see....... and in all honesty- everyone in this thread had NO over SA so I really question anyones credibility at this point as far as NBA BAsketball is concerned-


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> You dont watch much B-Ball do you GG??? They did not NEED to win that game... lets remember that SA went down to NO 0-2 a very short time ago... Lets also remember game 7 was Monday nt... Lets STILL remember that the Spurs had problems with their flight leaving NO Mon nt and had to spend the nt in the jet.... all this adds up to fatigue in quarter no 4...


You dont read much do you KoK??? Any team that has a 20 point lead in the second half of the playoff's NEED's to win the game. It is a complete moral destroyer to let a team come back on you....and with a team as good as LA....you cant allow that to happen. LA is not NO...so even attempting to make that comparison shows a lack of comprehension on your part. SA barley made it past NO...and given the same situation...I dont see LA loosing a game 7 at home.

Oh well...I guess we will see. I cant stand LA so I hope I am wrong.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

did they spend the night before game 7 against NO in the jet when they almost blew that one in historic fashion? you must not watch a lot of BBall, as has been stated, blowing a 20pt lead is a huge moral destroyer.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

how the hell did they almost blow game 7??? they controlled the game from start to finish...? are you drunk or just stupid? you guys need to remember one thing- this is the Spurs... if ANY team can not be mentally destroyed by blowing a 20 pt lead it is them... lol- god damn, you guys act like this is the first time Sa has blown a lead... it happens all season long--- theres a reason it is a 7 game series and not a 1 game series-


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Winning on the road in the play-offs...Go Celtics.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> how the hell did they almost blow game 7??? they controlled the game from start to finish...? are you drunk or just stupid? you guys need to remember one thing- this is the Spurs... if ANY team can not be mentally destroyed by blowing a 20 pt lead it is them... lol- god damn, you guys act like this is the first time Sa has blown a lead... it happens all season long--- theres a reason it is a 7 game series and not a 1 game series-


Well....they got their ass handed to them in game two...was that just fatigue again? Let see...out scored by 50 points in 6 quarters....yeah.....I guess blowing that lead didnt hurt them at all......

Anyways...I guess we will see if they can do anything at home. I hope so...because I hate the Lakers....but I have little hope of the SA bouncing back.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Pistons knot it up 2-2!!!

Whew! It goes without saying that the Pistons needed that one bad! Game #5 is still going to be tough on Wednesday, but I like this better then being down three games to one.

Can't wait until wednesday!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> how the hell did they almost blow game 7??? they controlled the game from start to finish...? are you drunk or just stupid? you guys need to remember one thing- this is the Spurs... if ANY team can not be mentally destroyed by blowing a 20 pt lead it is them... lol- god damn, you guys act like this is the first time Sa has blown a lead... it happens all season long--- theres a reason it is a 7 game series and not a 1 game series-


Well....they got their ass handed to them in game two...was that just fatigue again? Let see...out scored by 50 points in 6 quarters....yeah.....I guess blowing that lead didnt hurt them at all......

Anyways...I guess we will see if they can do anything at home. I hope so...because I hate the Lakers....but I have little hope of the SA bouncing back.
[/quote]

SA will win in 6... if not there will be a game 7, where anything can happen--- The BEAST that is Ginobili has been unleashed- I saw the look in his eye- he will not be denied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Like I said...I hope they win this series. IF they can win this game they might just have a shot at taking it to game 7....I just dont see them beating LA in LA.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Game 6 isn't guaranteed yet for S.A.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like its now gonna go 7!!! LOL--- Very simple answer to last nights loss.... Way too many second chance points by LA and the three ball wasnt droppin for the Spurs--- Its as simple as that-


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

kid the refs killed SA. period. there were a bunch of fucked up no-calls.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> kid the refs killed SA. period. there were a bunch of fucked up no-calls.


Sorry...but SA lost the game...not the refs. Fishers shot with 6 seconds left hit the rim, so LA should have gotten a new 24 second clock. SA would have had to foul putting someone from LA on the line...down by two...with about 3 seconds left. Game over. That was a good no call at the end also....Brent should have went straight up into Fisher...then he would have gotten the call. Sure it was a foul...but not one you would call in that situation.

Either way...LA won the game...and I doubt the series will go back to SA...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

rider... I seriously wonder if you even watch the games or just turn on sportcenter in the mornin?? If anything the calls went in the spurs favor... --- It was the 3's not dropping and the offensive boards for la that were the difference-


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I can't even give him (rider) credit for watchin' sportscenter, because I missed the game and had to catch the re-cap on sportscenter and they were claiming the calls went S.A.'s way the entire game except for the end.

The call at the end could have gone either way, when S.A.'s coach said he wouldn't have called it a foul, that put it to rest for me.

Tough game ahead tonight for the Pistons, tuning out to be a great series!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I watched the whole game and agree that the Spurs got some major home cookin' the whole game. For one, Duncan had a dunk where he took like 5 steps w/o getting called. At the end of the game, Manu's three should have been a 2 b/c his foot was on the line. If the Spurs (or fans for that matter) claim they lost the game because of a no-call, thats just an excuse. Also, if you expect to get a call 30 feet from the rim, thats wishful thinking. If I remember correctly, spurs never led in the game. Bottom line is that the lakers deserved to win. They were up by 9 with a couple minutes left and controlled the game the whole way. Btw, how many FT's has kobe had in the series? Like 3?


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

CELTICS BABY!!!!

IT'S GOOD TO BE FROM BOSTON!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

If you go by the book, Barry got fouled, but then dribbled. It should have been a two shot foul in the penalty by how Barry reacted. But the calls always even out, and there was serious home cookin that night. Manu's late 3 did look like a two. I didn't see the Fisher shot that supposedly hit the rim. The fact is in the NBA you can't expect officiating to bail you out in the last seconds, just like when Bowen grabbed Lebron last year in the final seconds and no foul was called. Tonight could possibly end this dreaded "year of the repeat."


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Ding-dong the Spurs are dead!

Kobe Bryant is just flat out incredible. I know this is obvious and everything, and I'm not necessarily talking about last nights game. We won't realize how amazing he is until he is gone, just like every other megastar. He is so fun to watch. Had it not been for the 'rape' scandal he would constantly be compared to Jordan.

Pistons are in trouble. Apparently Rip is still questionable and chauncey doesn't seem to have bounced back...maybe the last game for them tonight...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

The Spurs will be back... remember they only win titles on odd years... 03/05/07... and soon to be 09--- just need to dump the old bench(fin and horry- cya later) and replace them with some young guns---

I will have to pull for the Celts as much as I would rather not-- KG is as deserving as anyone and Kobe already has his-- oh well, D Stern is going to get his wish... LA VS Bos-- Should be a decent series-

there is already speculation that the Spurs will work some magic with those grizzlies and swap out a few bags of potato chips for Mike Miller next year... he would do well on that team-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

It does kind of shock me that a team that would have struggled to get out of the first round of the playoffs aquire 1 player in a bullshit trade and are transformed into the most dangerous team in the playoffs!
Same with the celtics, the absolute worst team last year sign a few mercenary free agents and become the best team..
I guess thats why iv followed the NBA for so long, things happen quickly!
Makes a nice change to european football were it will take a team atleast 3 or 4 years of improvement before they challenge the champions.
Anyway im rambling......Spurs are gone...no repeat no dynasty...Suns in 09


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I'm glad the Spurs are out too. I'm always having to listen to people between 18-23 years old that I can tell just jumped on the Spurs band wagon when they started winning 6 or 7 years ago...

...it's nice to tell them to shut-up


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Anyway im rambling......Spurs are gone...no repeat no dynasty...Suns in 09


So if the Lakers win the title, they'll have won 4 in this decade, and the Spurs only 3. So then would the Lakers be a dynasty? After all, according to all the Spurs fans' dynasty logic, they were ready to claim dynasty this year with another title win. What a great day this is!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dynasty talk really never goes anywhere--- bottom line is the Spurs have 4 championships more than 25 nba teams combined--- They will win atleast one more(im thinkn 2 more) b4 timmy retires-- The only TRUE dynastys are long gone-- the old Celtics and the old UCLA bruins who both won like over 10 championships in a row- thats a dynasty... imo...


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

The S.A. Spurs have 4 championships period. No need for weird dug up statistics. Do the Pistons have 3 more then 25 teams put together? lol

I think the Bulls in the 90's were a dynasty (6 in 8 years)

I think the Patriots were a dynasty (3 in 4 years)


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> It does kind of shock me that a team that would have struggled to get out of the first round of the playoffs aquire 1 player in a bullshit trade and are transformed into the most dangerous team in the playoffs!
> Same with the celtics, the absolute worst team last year sign a few mercenary free agents and become the best team..
> I guess thats why iv followed the NBA for so long, things happen quickly!
> Makes a nice change to european football were it will take a team atleast 3 or 4 years of improvement before they challenge the champions.
> Anyway im rambling......Spurs are gone...no repeat no dynasty...Suns in 09


As great as Pau was, the lakers were starting to roll even before the trade. Remember, pau essentially replaced what Bynum brought. The big difference in the lakers was replacing Kwame with Bynum/Paul and smush w/ fisher. Boom...two of the most important positions were upgraded. Remember, this was the team that almost beat phoenix in the playoffs. Basically, the lakers were always a decent team but were decimated by injuries every year. Even this year they were injured a lot but their depth helped overcome the problem.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Boston was just too good in the 2nd half. 3 straight conference final losses for the Pistons...

Should be a great final. Congrats guys.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

So it's Lakers vs. Celtics again ?

No way can Parish guard Kareem down low one on one, McHale needs to double team and they can let AC Green have anything he wants from outside.

Bird could have a big series against Cooper. DJ can keep Earvin in check


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

AC Green lol, wasnt he a virgin?

Anyway looking forward to this finals series!
Think it might be the end of the road for this pistons group, wouldnt be suprised if there was major changes in the offseason!
Suns will take mr bigshot off your hands, would be nice to have a PG who doesnt freeze in the playoffs!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Kyle2154 said:


> The S.A. Spurs have 4 championships period. No need for weird dug up statistics. Do the Pistons have 3 more then 25 teams put together? lol
> 
> I think the Bulls in the 90's were a dynasty (6 in 8 years)
> 
> I think the Patriots were a dynasty (3 in 4 years)


it was an inside joke--- relax, Im just pointing out the fact that the Spurs do have 4 championships... and only 7 NBA teams have won titles... so they do have 4 more than 25 other teams combined(and to answer your question, yes the pistons have 3 more than 25 teams combined)--- there is nothing weird about that statistic-- just pointing out that ill settle for the 4---

-- if the patriots were a dynasty by winning 3 out of 4-- Sa has to be awful close when they took 3 out of 5?? One would think so anyways--- imo thats not a dynasty--- but it is to you--- and that was my original point of true dynasty talk all bein out of whack- its like a dynasty is a matter of opinion-?


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Obviously a dynasty is a matter of opion, the only thing that would be a consensus, by anyone not being difficult, is being a champion 6 out of any 10 year span, and being the outright favorite in most of those years. While the pats don't meet the requirement, which they still could, they have been dominating, and in any other sport with a series, they would have won the Super Bowl, probably, the last 7 years.

Either way, this is derailed; Enough talk about S.A., they are out.

Celtics in 6...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Kyle2154 said:


> Celtics in 6...


I wish....but it will be LA. Especially with the 2-3-2 series....I think it gives the road team a huge advantage. I understand why they do it...but it is rough on the home team imo. I see LA in 6.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> The S.A. Spurs have 4 championships period. No need for weird dug up statistics. Do the Pistons have 3 more then 25 teams put together? lol
> 
> I think the Bulls in the 90's were a dynasty (6 in 8 years)
> 
> I think the Patriots were a dynasty (3 in 4 years)


it was an inside joke--- relax, Im just pointing out the fact that the Spurs do have 4 championships... and only 7 NBA teams have won titles... so they do have 4 more than 25 other teams combined(and to answer your question, yes the pistons have 3 more than 25 teams combined)--- there is nothing weird about that statistic-- just pointing out that ill settle for the 4---

-- if the patriots were a dynasty by winning 3 out of 4-- Sa has to be awful close when they took 3 out of 5?? One would think so anyways--- imo thats not a dynasty--- but it is to you--- and that was my original point of true dynasty talk all bein out of whack- its like a dynasty is a matter of opinion-?
[/quote]

Epic fail. First of all, there are only 30 NBA teams, not 32.

Secondly, here is the list of champions: http://www.nba.com/history/finals/champions.html

So we have the Warriors, FIRST Bullets, Lakers, Royals/Kings, Nats/Sixers, Celtics and Hawks all in the first 12 years...does that mean the Bulls, Spurs, Rockets, Pistons, Knicks, Bucks, Blazers, Heat, second Bullets (now Wizards) and Sonics have no titles? Somebody better tell them! (That's sevenTEEN franchises with championships, if we're keeping track!)


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Celtics in 6...


I wish....but it will be LA. Especially with the 2-3-2 series....I think it gives the road team a huge advantage. I understand why they do it...but it is rough on the home team imo. I see LA in 6.
[/quote]

Boston in 7


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Lakers in 6


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i guess it's not the year of the repeat huh









celtics in 7.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Celtics came on so strong towards the end. Assuming the Lakers lose at least one at home, I'm just not seeing how the Lakers are going to win 2 games at Boston.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Kyle2154 said:


> Celtics came on so strong towards the end. Assuming the Lakers lose at least one at home, I'm just not seeing how the Lakers are going to win 2 games at Boston.


I agree.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Kyle2154 said:


> Celtics came on so strong towards the end. Assuming the Lakers lose at least one at home, I'm just not seeing how the Lakers are going to win 2 games at Boston.


I agree.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

what i think is funny is that half of the all time basketball championships have been won by these two teams.

That was a good game last night, and also my first experience with 1080P television. 
go celtics.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I wasnt expecting the lakers to win the first game...but watch out sunday. They played like ass and were still in the game until the end.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Pierce with his entry for the actor of the year award. The Lakers played/shot like ass and stayed pretty close. I think this series is going to be closer then people think. I think one reason boston never loses at home and never wins on the road is because they get so many calls at home. They wont get these calls on the road. IMO, the refs made the game as close as they could for the 1st three quarters then the lakers just choked themselves in the 4th(along with boston's execution).


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

diddye said:


> Pierce with his entry for the actor of the year award. The Lakers played/shot like ass and stayed pretty close. I think this series is going to be closer then people think. I think one reason boston never loses at home and never wins on the road is because they get so many calls at home. They wont get these calls on the road. IMO, the refs made the game as close as they could for the 1st three quarters then the lakers just choked themselves in the 4th(along with boston's execution).


That's called good defense isn't it?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

mdmedicine said:


> Pierce with his entry for the actor of the year award. The Lakers played/shot like ass and stayed pretty close. I think this series is going to be closer then people think. I think one reason boston never loses at home and never wins on the road is because they get so many calls at home. They wont get these calls on the road. IMO, the refs made the game as close as they could for the 1st three quarters then the lakers just choked themselves in the 4th(along with boston's execution).


That's called good defense isn't it?
[/quote]

Well...when you watched the game, they didn't play the lakers that tight. What Boston did well was kill the lakers on the boards, but shooting-wise, the lakers were open for many of the shots. No player was within 5 feet of them. Honestly, I think the spurs played better D. Lakers are shooters and boston packed the paint. The lakers won't shoot poorly forever.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

diddye said:


> Pierce with his entry for the actor of the year award. The Lakers played/shot like ass and stayed pretty close. I think this series is going to be closer then people think. I think one reason boston never loses at home and never wins on the road is because they get so many calls at home. They wont get these calls on the road. IMO, the refs made the game as close as they could for the 1st three quarters then the lakers just choked themselves in the 4th(along with boston's execution).


That's called good defense isn't it?
[/quote]

Well...when you watched the game, they didn't play the lakers that tight. What Boston did well was kill the lakers on the boards, but shooting-wise, the lakers were open for many of the shots. No player was within 5 feet of them. Honestly, I think the spurs played better D. Lakers are shooters and boston packed the paint. The lakers won't shoot poorly forever.
[/quote]

So far so good!


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Now if the Lakers lose one at home, there is no way they will win 2 at Boston.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

GO CELTICS.
too many early fouls on the Lakers.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Um...say what you want...but the zebras ruined that game. C'mon....38 FTs for the Celts and 10 for the Lakers? In the first half it was 19 to 2. Lame. Lakers never had a chance and had to play catchup the whole game.



mdmedicine said:


> Pierce with his entry for the actor of the year award. The Lakers played/shot like ass and stayed pretty close. I think this series is going to be closer then people think. I think one reason boston never loses at home and never wins on the road is because they get so many calls at home. They wont get these calls on the road. IMO, the refs made the game as close as they could for the 1st three quarters then the lakers just choked themselves in the 4th(along with boston's execution).


That's called good defense isn't it?
[/quote]

Well...when you watched the game, they didn't play the lakers that tight. What Boston did well was kill the lakers on the boards, but shooting-wise, the lakers were open for many of the shots. No player was within 5 feet of them. Honestly, I think the spurs played better D. Lakers are shooters and boston packed the paint. The lakers won't shoot poorly forever.
[/quote]

So far so good!
[/quote]

Um, did you even watch the game? The Lakers DIDN"T shoot poorly. They shot 49.4%. The problem was the 28 more FT's given to the Celtics.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

diddye said:


> Pierce with his entry for the actor of the year award. The Lakers played/shot like ass and stayed pretty close. I think this series is going to be closer then people think. I think one reason boston never loses at home and never wins on the road is because they get so many calls at home. They wont get these calls on the road. IMO, the refs made the game as close as they could for the 1st three quarters then the lakers just choked themselves in the 4th(along with boston's execution).


That's called good defense isn't it?
[/quote]

Well...when you watched the game, they didn't play the lakers that tight. What Boston did well was kill the lakers on the boards, but shooting-wise, the lakers were open for many of the shots. No player was within 5 feet of them. Honestly, I think the spurs played better D. Lakers are shooters and boston packed the paint. The lakers won't shoot poorly forever.
[/quote]

So far so good!
[/quote]

Um, did you even watch the game? The Lakers DIDN"T shoot poorly. They shot 49.4%. The problem was the 28 more FT's given to the Celtics.
[/quote]

That first quote was about game 1 I believe, and for game 2, maybe the Lakers need to not foul so much?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm sorry, but while Leon Powe was very aggressive, so was Gasol. No way Powe gets more FT's then the WHOLE LAKERS TEAM! Gasol hasn't gotten any calls this whole playoffs. Odom was taken out of the game w/ BS calls and the refs tried to make up calls in the 4th for all the calls they gave the Celtics. I'm not really surprised they're 2-0 because I figured the refs would hand them the first two games. Its no wonder the celtics win all their home games and lose all their road games. The officiating overall this playoffs in every series is horrible favoring the home team. Lets hope it continues since the next 3 are in LA.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Really the Lakers will need a miracle to beat Boston


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

diddye said:


> I'm sorry, but while Leon Powe was very aggressive, so was Gasol. No way Powe gets more FT's then the WHOLE LAKERS TEAM! Gasol hasn't gotten any calls this whole playoffs. Odom was taken out of the game w/ BS calls and the refs tried to make up calls in the 4th for all the calls they gave the Celtics. I'm not really surprised they're 2-0 because I figured the refs would hand them the first two games. Its no wonder the celtics win all their home games and lose all their road games. The officiating overall this playoffs in every series is horrible favoring the home team. Lets hope it continues since the next 3 are in LA.


Celtics won more road games than any other team in the NBA this season....right?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

officiating changes in the playoffs^ you can throw reg season stats out the window-- It seems the NBA ... and pro sports in general are being more and more controlled by the zebras--- doesnt make it very fun to watch..... and for a series the NBA has had a fairly large bonner over since about the all star break this season, Im not finding it all that great to watch-


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

mdmedicine said:


> I'm sorry, but while Leon Powe was very aggressive, so was Gasol. No way Powe gets more FT's then the WHOLE LAKERS TEAM! Gasol hasn't gotten any calls this whole playoffs. Odom was taken out of the game w/ BS calls and the refs tried to make up calls in the 4th for all the calls they gave the Celtics. I'm not really surprised they're 2-0 because I figured the refs would hand them the first two games. Its no wonder the celtics win all their home games and lose all their road games. The officiating overall this playoffs in every series is horrible favoring the home team. Lets hope it continues since the next 3 are in LA.


Celtics won more road games than any other team in the NBA this season....right?
[/quote]

I'm talking about the playoffs. Boston has a horrible road record. They get taken to 7 games consistently. Regular season vs playoffs is totally different. I think officiating is the worst in the nba vs other sports. It is so inconsistent that players have to gauge how the refs are calling things each and every game. It doesn't help that this so called home court advantage is blatant for each series.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

It's funny how it's "part of the game" when Fisher gets away with a late, and crucial, foul on Barry against S.A., but now it is 'BS'


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

haha^^^ true---


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

diddye said:


> I'm sorry, but while Leon Powe was very aggressive, so was Gasol. No way Powe gets more FT's then the WHOLE LAKERS TEAM! Gasol hasn't gotten any calls this whole playoffs. Odom was taken out of the game w/ BS calls and the refs tried to make up calls in the 4th for all the calls they gave the Celtics. I'm not really surprised they're 2-0 because I figured the refs would hand them the first two games. Its no wonder the celtics win all their home games and lose all their road games. The officiating overall this playoffs in every series is horrible favoring the home team. Lets hope it continues since the next 3 are in LA.


Celtics won more road games than any other team in the NBA this season....right?
[/quote]

I'm talking about the playoffs. Boston has a horrible road record. They get taken to 7 games consistently. Regular season vs playoffs is totally different. I think officiating is the worst in the nba vs other sports. It is so inconsistent that players have to gauge how the refs are calling things each and every game. It doesn't help that this so called home court advantage is blatant for each series.

[/quote]

That's inaccurate


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

LA was passive in that game...that is why the didnt get any calls. Looks like Boston is better then people gave them credit for being....including me. Hopefully LA can make it a series...either that or get their ass swept..that would be sweet!


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> LA was passive in that game...that is why the didnt get any calls. Looks like Boston is better then people gave them credit for being....including me. Hopefully LA can make it a series...either that or get their ass swept..that would be sweet!


Sweep would be sweet but I doubt it.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Kyle2154 said:


> It's funny how it's "part of the game" when Fisher gets away with a late, and crucial, foul on Barry against S.A., but now it is 'BS'


Um, no. That non-call only negated the previous bad calls against the lakers.

1. manus foot was on the line but they gave him 3 pts.
2. Fishers shot hit the rim but they didn't reset it which eventually led to the barry shot.

Either way, the lakers would have won the game

Also, grosse is correct in that the lakers weren't as aggressive but that doesn't mean the lakers shouldn't have gotten more calls. Who here bets the lakers wont get the benefit of the calls games 3,4,5? or at least they should since thats how its been called.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

why are they playing the home advantage differently in the finals. i read somewhere its 2-3-2... whats the reasoning behind that?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

mdmedicine said:


> why are they playing the home advantage differently in the finals. i read somewhere its 2-3-2... whats the reasoning behind that?


Been like that for years. Don't know why, ask Stern.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ didnt realize it has been like that for years.
seems like it negates the home court advantage a bit.
then again, having game six and seven at home is pretty good.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

diddye said:


> why are they playing the home advantage differently in the finals. i read somewhere its 2-3-2... whats the reasoning behind that?


Been like that for years. Don't know why, ask Stern.
[/quote]

^^^


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Stop nit picking diddy, the Lakers are getting owned and will lose in game 6, just like I predicted.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nick G said:


> ^^ didnt realize it has been like that for years.
> seems like it negates the home court advantage a bit.
> then again, having game six and seven at home is pretty good.


They do it because of the travel involved. It used to be 2-2-1-1-1 but all the travel was a bit taxing on the players...especially when you have a final like this year with Boston and LA. But if you care going to spread out the games like they are doing this year....it is redicilious to not play the 2-2-1-1-1 series....it creates more drama and makes for a more competitive series imo.

LA will get more calls when they get home....but it has always been like that. 99% of the time the road team gets shorted on calls...one reason why home court is such a huge advantage. But really...it is no different then how they ref the stars of the game...they get the benefit of the doubt in almost all situations.....just like the home team.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Kyle2154 said:


> Stop nit picking diddy, the Lakers are getting owned and will lose in game 6, just like I predicted.


Nit picking? At what? I'm sorry, but if you need to justify your ego by being able to predict the outcome of a series, have fun. I'm talking about playing basketball in a fair way. All i'm saying is that the Lakers will come back at their home games and win those and then boston may win those. I just think its stupid how these games are being ref'ed.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

diddye said:


> Stop nit picking diddy, the Lakers are getting owned and will lose in game 6, just like I predicted.


Nit picking? At what? I'm sorry, but if you need to justify your ego by being able to predict the outcome of a series, have fun. I'm talking about playing basketball in a fair way. All i'm saying is that the Lakers will come back at their home games and win those and then boston may win those. I just think its stupid how these games are being ref'ed.
[/quote]

Nice try, but no, it is just annoying sitting there watching you throw a pity party for the Lakers. Do you think anyone is going to feel sorry for them? Practically stealing Paul Gasol, and then the whole "it's not fair, we should be allowed to foul, but others can't" scheme. The Lakers have been getting out played, plan and simple. Stop blaiming the refs, that's the way it goes. Big time players don't get called as much as the non-mega stars. Just like some S.A. announcer said way back last series, had barry been a Kobe or Lebron he may have gotten the call against Fisher, but it didn't happen. You win some, ya lose some.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Kyle2154 said:


> Stop nit picking diddy, the Lakers are getting owned and will lose in game 6, just like I predicted.


Nit picking? At what? I'm sorry, but if you need to justify your ego by being able to predict the outcome of a series, have fun. I'm talking about playing basketball in a fair way. All i'm saying is that the Lakers will come back at their home games and win those and then boston may win those. I just think its stupid how these games are being ref'ed.
[/quote]

Nice try, but no, it is just annoying sitting there watching you throw a pity party for the Lakers. Do you think anyone is going to feel sorry for them? Practically stealing Paul Gasol, and then the whole "it's not fair, we should be allowed to foul, but others can't" scheme. The Lakers have been getting out played, plan and simple. Stop blaiming the refs, that's the way it goes. Big time players don't get called as much as the non-mega stars. Just like some S.A. announcer said way back last series, had barry been a Kobe or Lebron he may have gotten the call against Fisher, but it didn't happen. You win some, ya lose some.
[/quote]

This does bring up an interesting subject...the subjective and inconsistent nature of calls in the NBA. Unlike the Red Sox and the Patriots, I AM a bandwagon Celtics fan. I am watching because "My Team" is in the finals. I usually don't watch because I fee like penalty calls should be penalty calls no matter who you are or where you are playing. Just asking....could such a change ever occur? My dad stopped watching years ago because of this. He simply loses his mind when he sees guys taking 5 steps to the basket.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Don't get me wrong. I still think Boston outplayed the Lakers, but its hard to watch and be a fan when there's blatant non-calls happening for the home team. Its also hard to be a fan and support them when they're climbing an uphill battle. Maybe if it was called consistently, they could have had a chance to win. The problem I've had with this series is how inconsistent and bias its been. We all know Boston is more physical then LA. In game 1, I expected them to outrebound LA. The lakers are a finesse team and they were outmuscled and didn't call many fouls. However, why is it that game 2 was a foul for everything? Why was it so lop-sided? Why should fouls in general in this sport be dictated on a game by game basis? Brent barrys shot should have been a foul, but they covered that up to make up for the previous two bad calls. We all know the refs were betting on games and these types of things dont improve their image.

-example of a makeupcall. When vlad stole the ball late in the 4th and traveled to make that dunk. They didn't call anything probably b/c it would make it a close game and/or to level out the fouls/calls.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I totally agree that a foul is a foul no matter who you are...and it should be called. I think the problem is that the game is so fast...and in such close quarters...that it is difficult to get it right all the time. I do think the refs try and call it right....they just give stars the benefit of the doubt. It is like they want to be sure if there is a foul it is called...so they tend to overcall fouls that are made against players with a name. At least that is what I see. I remember getting so fricken pissed every time the Blazers played Utah when they had Malone...dude used to punish people and never get called...but if you waved your hand within a foot of him...he was whining like a bitch all the way to the line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! See...even thinking about it is getting me worked up!!!!!!! Damn I hated that prick...I was so happy when he retired.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Kyle2154 said:


> It's funny how it's "part of the game" when Fisher gets away with a late, and crucial, foul on Barry against S.A., but now it is 'BS'


FAIL

Popavich said no foul

Barry no foul..


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

ICEE said:


> It's funny how it's "part of the game" when Fisher gets away with a late, and crucial, foul on Barry against S.A., but now it is 'BS'


FAIL

Popavich said no foul

Barry no foul..
[/quote]

FAIL?

Didn't the league come out a few days later and say that it was indeed a foul? Popavich wasn't going to beat a dead horse, it was time to move on. Jackson even said it was a foul.

Anyways, I agree the stars have a huge advantage with refs, and I'm sorry, but Kobe has been on the right side of that most of his career. It will probably be different in L.A.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

What a come back. Pierce was playing great all the way around, 20 pts, good defense, big come from behind win.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow. Lakers suck ass....deserved to lose.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

diddye said:


> Wow. Lakers suck ass....deserved to lose.


Go Boston


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

mdmedicine said:


> Wow. Lakers suck ass....deserved to lose.


Go Boston
[/quote]
Whats with your avatar?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I loved it


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i missed it but i saw the recap on sc like 5 times in a minute
cant believe they blew such a lead.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I fell asleep when the lakers had a 20 point lead, safe in the knowledge the lake show had tied the series up at 2.2

whoops


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I fell asleep in the third just cause I figured it would take to much for Bos to make a full comeback... when I woke up at 1230am I had a STRONG feeling Boston came back and won--- and sure enough I flip on NBA tv and kobe is bein his normal little bitchy self at the podium... talking about the 20 shots hes gonna do to help deal with the loss??? wtf was that all about?? what a piece of sh*t-


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I fell asleep in the third just cause I figured it would take to much for Bos to make a full comeback... when I woke up at 1230am I had a STRONG feeling Boston came back and won--- and sure enough I flip on NBA tv and kobe is bein his normal little bitchy self at the podium... talking about the 20 shots hes gonna do to help deal with the loss??? wtf was that all about?? what a piece of sh*t-


dude, you just have a supernatural ability to tell the future huh...first the bears were gonna win the SB, then SA was gonna repeat, and now you can tell the outcome of NBA games...you should start putting bets down man.

go boston.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, maybe if the Bears would cheat..... they could go 18-1??? And even after Boston takes care of business... its still SA 4/ Bos 1--- that is post dinosaur era anyways---


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Well, maybe if the Bears would cheat..... they could go 18-1??? And even after Boston takes care of business... its still SA 4/ Bos 1--- that is post dinosaur era anyways---


Wait a minute...lol. You count all the SA titles in the last what...7 years....but discount all the Boston titles because they were before SA ever had a title?...what the hell kind of sense does that make..lol. If I were you....I would not toss any titles in the face of a franchise like the Celtics.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well, maybe if the Bears would cheat..... they could go 18-1??? And even after Boston takes care of business... its still SA 4/ Bos 1--- that is post dinosaur era anyways---


Wait a minute...lol. You count all the SA titles in the last what...7 years....but discount all the Boston titles because they were before SA ever had a title?...what the hell kind of sense does that make..lol. If I were you....I would not toss any titles in the face of a franchise like the Celtics.
[/quote]

Well.... because Im not 50-something like you GG---- I am not old enough to remember any of Bostons championships and neither is Rider--- It would be like me rambling on and on about the 85 Bears... It just doesnt happen... I was 4 then-

I mean do we really need to talk about the days of Bill Russell??? The game of bball is so much different now that I dont even know if those days can be brought up in talks like this--? sh*t, Larry Legend only won 3 titles and he NEVER repeated as champion--- so why dont they hang that over his head like they do Timmys??? I mean the way they talk about Bird youd think he won 6-10 rings??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just because you cant remember then doesnt mean they dont count. Look to the rafters young man....look to the rafters.

The only thing they ever hang over Timmys head is that he is arguably the best power forward to ever play the game. I have never seen anyone talk down about the guy. If you ever watched Bird play...you would understand why they talk about him the way they do. The guy was just amazing. I have never seen anyone make more unbelievable game winning shots then that guy. I dont believe titles represent the quality of a player in a team game...there are too many other factors that come into play.

As far as history....your the one saying "SA 4/ Bos 1". Why are you looking back on history? Boston will be the world champs and SA is just another team that got beat along the way.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> *Me, personally.... the 07 Pats wouldnt be able to put up 10 on the 85 Bears!!!*


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

King, you would have been best off to accept that you were a fool after claiming "SA 4/Bos 1".

There aren't many teams that you can say are the 'greatest ever' in the 4 major sports. Maybe the Yankees, and second in line, the Celtics.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> King, you would have been best off to accept that you were a fool after claiming "SA 4/Bos 1".
> 
> There aren't many teams that you can say are the 'greatest ever' in the 4 major sports. Maybe the Yankees, and second in line, the Celtics.


You would be best off if you wouldnt comment at all..... My claim of SA4 Bos 1 was reffering to the current players on the current team.... JEEEEZUS you guys!! Maybe I should have been more clearer and said Timmy4.... Ray/ Paul/ Kg-1.... Is that better??


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Just because you cant remember then doesnt mean they dont count. Look to the rafters young man....look to the rafters.
> 
> The only thing they ever hang over Timmys head is that he is arguably the best power forward to ever play the game. I have never seen anyone talk down about the guy. If you ever watched Bird play...you would understand why they talk about him the way they do. The guy was just amazing. I have never seen anyone make more unbelievable game winning shots then that guy. I dont believe titles represent the quality of a player in a team game...there are too many other factors that come into play.
> 
> *As far as history....your the one saying "SA 4/ Bos 1". Why are you looking back on history? Boston will be the world champs and SA is just another team that got beat along the way.*




There is a difference in "history" when you are talking 40-50 years compared to 5-6-- There is ancient history and there is recent history.... Im sorry but I like to refer more to recent history.... the ancient times dont mean much to me-


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> There is a difference in "history" when you are talking 40-50 years compared to 5-6-- There is ancient history and there is recent history.... Im sorry but I like to refer more to recent history.... the ancient times dont mean much to me-


If you only count 5 or 6 years...then it would be SA 3/ Bos 1 right?. So do you have a cutoff date....or do you just start counting when SA won its first title?

Part of the problem with todays society....they never learn from the past. Everyone is so caught up in their own little world they dont appreciate what happened to get to this point in time. Anyways...it really doesnt matter. You can enjoy your recent success....Just be sure not reflect back on the good old days after tim retires...then it wont count.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

"they never learn from the past"...... learn what gg??

just everyone remember.... champs in 03/05/07 ... I see a pattern- next it will be 09-... next years thread title should be... "Official 2009 NBA thread... the year of the .. uh... odd numbered year"!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Wouldn't mind seeing that, as it means L.A. would not have made the Finals...


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> "they never learn from the past"...... learn what gg??
> 
> just everyone remember.... champs in 03/05/07 ... I see a pattern- next it will be 09-... next years thread title should be... "Official 2009 NBA thread... the year of the .. uh... odd numbered year"!!!


Or "Official 2009 NBA thread...Celtics 17, Lakers 14, and in 3rd, the Bulls with 6".


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

guess whos 4th on that list with 4.....

.... its not the Pistons---- also bear in mind that SA didnt merge into the NBA until 1976.. and since that time boston has 3(about to be 4)--- The Spurs werent around when dinosaurs roamed the earth like the Lakers and Celts were--


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

So what exactly is your point KoK? That SA has more championships then any other team since Jordan retired? That they have more since 1999? That in your basketball watching days they have won more then Boston? That they have had the closest thing to a dynasty since Chicago? Basketball has been around longer then 9 years....I dont think you can discount what teams have done in this sport prior to SA drafting TD.

Anyways...IMO...SA's run is done. I dont see them making another legit run at a championship.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I know deep down KoK is just frustrated. When the Red Wings and Pistons fell off '05-'07 no one around here sat around going, "well if you do the math we have more championships lately then a lot of the teams". No, we were pissed, and just as frustrated as Lions fans, because there was a new champion, and it wasn't us.

If you don't want to do any history, then don't, the champion is going to be the champion, and one things for sure, it's not going to be S.A.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

anything that caters to you KoK...actually, it shouldn't be such a crushing blow when SA loses...as they're thousands of miles from your doorstep and nobody else around you really gives a rats ass about them.

anyway, go celtics.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

You know what sucks? If the Lakers didn't have a massive chokejob in game 4, they'd be sitting pretty 3-2 with the pressure on Boston.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no, boston wanted to lose tonight...they played like sh*t and you could tell they were holding back. they win in candid fashion on tuesday. easily brushing Mr. "MVP" to the side and claiming their 17th title.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> no, boston wanted to lose tonight...they played like sh*t and you could tell they were holding back. they win in candid fashion on tuesday. easily brushing Mr. "MVP" to the side and claiming their 17th title.


"Boston wanted to lose tonight"-- Wow--- Both posts out of you= just awful-


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I think there is some truth to the fact that Boston wants to win it at home. However, I don't think Paul Pierce is driving to the lane thinking, "I need to miss this if we're going to lose".

With their huge comeback yesterday, it sure felt like Boston wanted to win.

KoK how long have you been a Spurs fan? Seriously? 1999?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ive been a HUGE Spurs fan since David came into the league... 1989---


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> no, boston wanted to lose tonight...they played like sh*t and you could tell they were holding back. they win in candid fashion on tuesday. easily brushing Mr. "MVP" to the side and claiming their 17th title.


I doubt they wanted to lose. Lets be honest, a team doesn't storm back from a deficit just to lose on purpose. Also, you don't risk losing the championship. I think the next one in boston is 50/50 but I think the lakers will lose game 7 if it gets there. I'm kinda disappointed the Lakers didn't get major home cooking like boston did in game 1/2. I just hope its more even in the next game or two.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Ive been a HUGE Spurs fan since David came into the league... 1989---


Wasn't that the season they had the single season biggest turn around in NBA history?

Sounds like a good time to jump on the band wagon.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Nothing wrong with having a draft pick and then becoming a fan. Its the laker and celtic bandwagon fans that are most annoying.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^^lol- yeah, Like I know what a bandwagon is when I am 8 years old--- please dude... whats so bad about enjoying the athletic ability of a player outside of my homestate so much that I choose to watch his team??? It wasnt all great thru the 90's as they were contenders every year but fell short in the playoffs every year-


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> ^^lol- yeah, Like I know what a bandwagon is when I am 8 years old--- please dude... whats so bad about enjoying the athletic ability of a player outside of my homestate so much that I choose to watch his team??? It wasnt all great thru the 90's as they were contenders every year but fell short in the playoffs every year-


Nah, your team is the Milwaukee Bucks...

They use your tax dollars on stadiums and that. The better they do, the more revenue for the team, the more tax for your state. Stop helping some Texas team and help your state. Put down that Spurs hat, and pick up the only team that cares about you...the Bucks...

Rough season this year...26-56, good luck next year...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

are you that bored that your wasting your time in here?? lol--- I find myself.... asking... myself afer every post..." What the hell am I doing wasting my time with this"--- just curious if your asking yourself the same or if thats the way you really think-?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KoK, pretty much every post you make is a waste of time...all your predictions end up wrong, your "home team" isn't the one you support...talk about bandwagoning. have you ever been inside the building they play at? the AT&T center or whatever they call it?

david robinson, hmm, one of the best rookie seasons ever, largest single season turnaround in NBA history, new coach that just came off an NCAA championship win...yeah, not a bad time to start watching i guess. are you a yankees fan too?


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

diddye said:


> Nothing wrong with having a draft pick and then becoming a fan. Its the laker and celtic bandwagon fans that are most annoying.


admittedly, I am taking interest for the first time in years.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Celtics are so tough, congrats. I haven't looked at the contract situation, but if the same guys are all coming back next year...look out.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

mdmedicine said:


>


congrats


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Slaughter....I loved it!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lmao...what an old fashioned beat down. next year the thread should be titled "year of the repeat". there were some sickass dunks in that game man...and big baby was playing!!! f*cking right dude. well, next up, patriots summer camp and red sox playoff run. things are looking up!!!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm happy for KG. He showed some class in mentioning Minnesota after the game.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah...and SOME emotion as well. hahaha.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> I'm happy for KG. He showed some class in mentioning Minnesota after the game.


KG classy? Thats an oxymoron. Every game he seems like hes on drugs cussing everybody out and talking trash. He makes a small play and acts if it was the game winner. Intense? Yes. Classy....um not at all. I love intense players but sometimes you can't be playing at 100 mph all the time. Hes just too over the top for me. I loved KG before he went to Boston but since then hes pretty obnoxious.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

diddye said:


> I'm happy for KG. He showed some class in mentioning Minnesota after the game.


KG classy? Thats an oxymoron. Every game he seems like hes on drugs cussing everybody out and talking trash. He makes a small play and acts if it was the game winner. Intense? Yes. Classy....um not at all. I love intense players but sometimes you can't be playing at 100 mph all the time. Hes just too over the top for me. I loved KG before he went to Boston but since then hes pretty obnoxious.
[/quote]

I will take the over the top thank you....especially if over the top means more championship winning bitch slaps


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

diddye said:


> I'm happy for KG. He showed some class in mentioning Minnesota after the game.


KG classy? Thats an oxymoron. Every game he seems like hes on drugs cussing everybody out and talking trash. He makes a small play and acts if it was the game winner. Intense? Yes. Classy....um not at all. I love intense players but sometimes you can't be playing at 100 mph all the time. Hes just too over the top for me. I loved KG before he went to Boston but since then hes pretty obnoxious.
[/quote]

All the trash in the NBA and you wanna cry about KG? He is a great basketball player, and yeah he plays intense. I thought it was classy of him afterwords too.

Diddy, yet again spewing crap across the threads...









Congrats Boston on 6 professional championships in 7 years. Boston went from being a big heartache 10 or so years ago, to being a city where, like ESPN said, every 12 year old walking around in Boston thinks that championships are easy.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Kyle2154 said:


> I'm happy for KG. He showed some class in mentioning Minnesota after the game.


KG classy? Thats an oxymoron. Every game he seems like hes on drugs cussing everybody out and talking trash. He makes a small play and acts if it was the game winner. Intense? Yes. Classy....um not at all. I love intense players but sometimes you can't be playing at 100 mph all the time. Hes just too over the top for me. I loved KG before he went to Boston but since then hes pretty obnoxious.
[/quote]

All the trash in the NBA and you wanna cry about KG? He is a great basketball player, and yeah he plays intense. I thought it was classy of him afterwords too.

Diddy, yet again spewing crap across the threads...









Congrats Boston on 6 professional championships in 7 years. Boston went from being a big heartache 10 or so years ago, to being a city where, like ESPN said, every 12 year old walking around in Boston thinks that championships are easy.
[/quote]

Sorry, but I couldn't understand many things coming out of that guys mouth. Some people dont go to college like lebron, kobe, tmac and they seem normal. Then others like KG talk and you KNOW they didn't go to college and possibly not even finish high school with their speech. He makes George bush look like einstein. I'd love to have KG play for my team but he needs to tone down his antics. I can barely understand anything coming out of his mouth.

"mlksjdfls top of the world! lksjf mama mama....man man, lkjdsfkljs anything is possible! vd! basswood one love mama"

Thats basically what I understood.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

diddye said:


> I'm happy for KG. He showed some class in mentioning Minnesota after the game.


KG classy? Thats an oxymoron. Every game he seems like hes on drugs cussing everybody out and talking trash. He makes a small play and acts if it was the game winner. Intense? Yes. Classy....um not at all. I love intense players but sometimes you can't be playing at 100 mph all the time. Hes just too over the top for me. I loved KG before he went to Boston but since then hes pretty obnoxious.
[/quote]

All the trash in the NBA and you wanna cry about KG? He is a great basketball player, and yeah he plays intense. I thought it was classy of him afterwords too.

Diddy, yet again spewing crap across the threads...









Congrats Boston on 6 professional championships in 7 years. Boston went from being a big heartache 10 or so years ago, to being a city where, like ESPN said, every 12 year old walking around in Boston thinks that championships are easy.
[/quote]

Sorry, but I couldn't understand many things coming out of that guys mouth. Some people dont go to college like lebron, kobe, tmac and they seem normal. Then others like KG talk and you KNOW they didn't go to college and possibly not even finish high school with their speech. He makes George bush look like einstein. I'd love to have KG play for my team but he needs to tone down his antics. I can barely understand anything coming out of his mouth.

"mlksjdfls top of the world! lksjf mama mama....man man, lkjdsfkljs anything is possible! vd! basswood one love mama"

Thats basically what I understood.
[/quote]
but thing is, you didnt have to understand him, he was holding the trophy, you could have watched it on mute.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

That isn't the point. Its an interview for a reason. KG is always incoherent. On one end, you have ray allen whos well mannered, respectful, and professional. Then theres KG. I guess the best adjective I could give KG is I dont think he's very professional (not talking about work ethic, I think he works very hard).


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ya what was all his swearing for on national television......


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i agree man, im a celtic fan, but i can't say i agree with all the swearing they were doing. they really just support the stereotype that basketball players are gangbangers. especially after that whole paul pierce thing where he was throwing up "gang signs".


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

You guys have the video for the swearing and that?


----------

